# PDF vs CORONAVIRUS - Call to Arms!



## jaibi

Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities. 

Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace. 

ME: Psychologist, PK.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## jaibi

Tag others, let's rally and see what we can do. I want to create a graphical representation of precautions translated into every language and viral friendly i.e. spread them through whatsapp, fb etc., Esp training people to ward off dubious sources and not something harmful.

@StormBreaker can you please tag people?

*UPDATE

Good, right now, what we need is if we have a doctor or someone who's an expert of this from a biological POV to be here and verify some information. Then let's use that to create some slides arming people with the latest info and linking back to us in case they want to be uptaded. Let's create these with dates so people know exactly when we created these and here let's link to credible sources.

We should make simple graphical infographics citing what we know of the virus, debunk some common conspiracies, tell them why social distancing is important, let them know who's most vulnerable, what to do if your area has a patient, what to do if you're sick, how the disease progresses and how important it is to remain calm because stress screws up the immune system.

Then let's advice them what precautions are necessary and so on.

We also need to monitor and debunk viral content that's spreading misinformation, especially claiming cures. We also need to keep on spreading this information.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## StormBreaker

jaibi said:


> Tag others, let's rally and see what we can do. I want to create a graphical representation of precautions translated into every language and viral friendly i.e. spread them through whatsapp, fb etc., Esp training people to ward off dubious sources and not something harmful.
> 
> @StormBreaker can you please tag people?


Let me steal the list of @Trailer23

@airomerix @Hodor @HRK @Windjammer
@Horus @Dubious @araz @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Dazzler @fatman17 @ghazi52 @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Khafee @Knuckles @Socra @Stealth @waz @Aamir Hussain
@Ahmet Pasha @Ali_Baba @ARMalik @Ark_Angel @Armchair @Arsalan 345 @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF@HawkEye27 @Haroon Baloch @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @Maxpane @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Dil Pakistan @graphican @GriffinsRule @Hakikat ve Hikmet @Haris Ali2140 @I S I @Jinn Baba @krash @Khanivore @khansaheeb @Knuckles @loanranger @maximuswarrior @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @NA71 @Pakhtoon yum @PAKISTANFOREVER @Path-Finder @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @Sabretooth @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @StormBreaker @Super Falcon @_Sherdils_ @Syed Hammad Ahmed @TF141 @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tps43 @TsAr @Vortex @War Thunder @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar
@assasiner @PakSword @aliyusuf @PDFChamp @Ghessan @Metanoia @Counter-Errorist @Tank131

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## jaibi

@El Sidd @That Guy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

StormBreaker said:


> Let me steal the list of @Trailer23
> 
> @airomerix @Hodor @HRK @Windjammer
> @Horus @Dubious @araz @Arsalan@AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Bilal Khan (Quwa)@Dazzler @fatman17 @ghazi52 @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Khafee@Knuckles @Socra @Stealth @waz @Aamir Hussain
> @Ahmet Pasha @Ali_Baba @ARMalik@Ark_Angel @Armchair @Arsalan 345@Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF@HawkEye27 @Haroon Baloch @khanasifm@Liquidmetal @Maxpane @crankthatskunk@Cookie Monster @Dil Pakistan@graphican @GriffinsRule @Hakikat ve Hikmet @Haris Ali2140 @I S I @Jinn Baba@krash @Khanivore @khansaheeb@Knuckles @loanranger @maximuswarrior@Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @NA71@Pakhtoon yum @PAKISTANFOREVER@Path-Finder @PWFI @Rafi@Reichsmarschall @Riz @Sabretooth@Shane @Signalian @Starlord@StormBreaker @Super Falcon@_Sherdils_ @Syed Hammad Ahmed@TF141 @The Accountant @TheTallGuy@Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tps43 @TsAr@Vortex @War Thunder @ziaulislam@Zulfiqar
> @assasiner @PakSword @aliyusuf@PDFChamp @Ghessan @Metanoia@Counter-Errorist @Tank131




Shahzade,

create tab distance between tags...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

i am simple guy and i just sit in as gov said . what i can do from my home ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Shahzade,
> 
> create tab distance between tags...


Copy paste ke nuqsanat, noticed as posted, edited...



jaibi said:


> Tag others, let's rally and see what we can do. I want to create a graphical representation of precautions translated into every language and viral friendly i.e. spread them through whatsapp, fb etc., Esp training people to ward off dubious sources and not something harmful.
> 
> @StormBreaker can you please tag people?


@Trailer23 Brother, perhaps, if you got time, some of our well versed people here could collect content, important one, about Covid-19 awareness, you could compile it for a video and PDF Management uses all their platforms to spread it as well as all our members should be instructed to mass whatsapp them...

@The Eagle @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Use vitamin c supplements. That boosts immune system and stops flu. Speaking from experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaibi

Good, right now, what we need is if we have a doctor or someone who's an expert of this from a biological POV to be here and verify some information. Then let's use that to create some slides arming people with the latest info and linking back to us in case they want to be uptaded. Let's create these with dates so people know exactly when we created these and here let's link to credible sources. 

We should make simple graphical infographics citing what we know of the virus, debunk some common conspiracies, tell them why social distancing is important, let them know who's most vulnerable, what to do if your area has a patient, what to do if you're sick, how the disease progresses and how important it is to remain calm because stress screws up the immune system. 

Then let's advice them what precautions are necessary and so on. 

We also need to monitor and debunk viral content that's spreading misinformation, especially claiming cures. We also need to keep on spreading this information.

Please read this with my updated comment now.

Kindly re-read my first post, imran bahi. 


Imran Khan said:


> i am simple guy and i just sit in as gov said . what i can do from my home ?



It's already sold out, do you have a source for this? See, this is what I'm talking about. 


Safriz said:


> Use vitamin c supplements. That boosts immune system and stops flu. Speaking from experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Safriz said:


> Use vitamin c supplements. That boosts immune system and stops flu. Speaking from experience.


Five things I list here, in shaa Allah people will not have to go to hospital even if they get infected. 

1 - Black seed oil (1 teaspoon every second day)
2 - Olive leaf powder (1 teaspoon every day, only if someone is not using BP medicine)
3 - Vitamin C (at least 500 mg everyday)
4 - Vitamin D3 (at least 250 percent of the minimum daily allowance)
5 - Zinc supplement

Other than the above, raw honey, raw garlic, ginger and curcumin will also help greatly..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyde

jaibi said:


> Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities.
> 
> Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace.
> 
> ME: Psychologist, PK.


What my wife did is,

She printed out a template and shared with neighbors particularly targeting old neighbor explaining she is a GP so if they need immediate medical assistance or if they are self isolating and need food supplies they can contact us and we can buy them groceries etc. None of the neighbor have contacted so far but we have done our part

In my case I took responsibility of shopping on their behalf and she could check if they need to be hospitalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## jaibi

Source? 


PakSword said:


> Five things I list here, in shaa Allah people will not have to go to hospital even if they get infected.
> 
> 1 - Black seed oil (1 teaspoon every second day)
> 2 - Olive leaf powder (1 teaspoon every day, only if someone is not using BP medicine)
> 3 - Vitamin C (at least 500 mg everyday)
> 4 - Vitamin D3 (at least 250 percent of the minimum daily allowance)
> 5 - Zinc supplement
> 
> Other than the above, raw honey, raw garlic, ginger and curcumin will also help greatly..


----------



## PakSword

jaibi said:


> Source?


Source means? Where to get them?


----------



## jaibi

Could you post a picture of that? We need to eventually head towards a neighbourhood based support system otherwise this would be a disaster. So we need such examples. We may need to develop an app or something. 


Zaki said:


> What my wife did is,
> 
> She printed out a template and shared with neighbors particularly targeting old neighbor explaining she is a GP so if they need immediate medical assistance or if they are self isolating and need food supplies they can contact us and we can buy them groceries etc. None of the neighbor have contacted so far but we have done our part
> 
> In my case I took responsibility of shopping on their behalf and she could check if they need to be hospitalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

How do you know they help? 


PakSword said:


> Source means? Where to get them?



*ANYONE WITH GRAPHICS DESIGNING EXPERIENCE? *


----------



## Hyde

jaibi said:


> Could you post a picture of that? We need to eventually head towards a neighbourhood based support system otherwise this would be a disaster. So we need such examples. We may need to develop an app or something.


I am uploading the attachment. Sorry about poor quality as my wife received from another doctor friend who was already doing the same

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## StormBreaker

jaibi said:


> Good, right now, what we need is if we have a doctor or someone who's an expert of this from a biological POV to be here and verify some information. Then let's use that to create some slides arming people with the latest info and linking back to us in case they want to be uptaded. Let's create these with dates so people know exactly when we created these and here let's link to credible sources.
> 
> We should make simple graphical infographics citing what we know of the virus, debunk some common conspiracies, tell them why social distancing is important, let them know who's most vulnerable, what to do if your area has a patient, what to do if you're sick, how the disease progresses and how important it is to remain calm because stress screws up the immune system.
> 
> Then let's advice them what precautions are necessary and so on.
> 
> We also need to monitor and debunk viral content that's spreading misinformation, especially claiming cures. We also need to keep on spreading this information.
> 
> Please read this with my updated comment now.
> 
> Kindly re-read my first post, imran bahi.
> 
> 
> It's already sold out, do you have a source for this? See, this is what I'm talking about.


How about multi lingual infographics, sindhi, balochi, pashto, saraiki, punjabi, eng and urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Precisely, we need to make the info from reliable sources too. Exactly! 


StormBreaker said:


> How about multi lingual infographics, sindhi, balochi, pashto, saraiki, punjabi, eng and urdu.



Bro, can you make this a FB virable post? Like briefly explain the idea? 


Zaki said:


> I am uploading the attachment. Sorry about poor quality as my wife received from another doctor friend who was already doing the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

This video explains beautifully what is Corona virus and what is going on inside your body.




link of sources from video description
https://sites.google.com/view/sourcescorona

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

jaibi said:


> Precisely, we need to make the info from reliable sources too. Exactly!
> 
> 
> Bro, can you make this a FB virable post? Like briefly explain the idea?


You are a better man to viral it. I hardly get time to come online these days 

Its a good idea to create such form in good quality and share it on FB so people can print it out and spread across the neighbors (fi-sabilillah). Credit to original poster who took this initiative and it reached to me... You can go 10 steps forward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

I need volunteers, come on, please, we've a lot of work to do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counter-Errorist

@RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

jaibi said:


> How do you know they help?



Olive leaf extract:

*The Effect of Olive Leaf Extract on Upper Respiratory Illness in High School Athletes: A Randomised Control Trial*
This is the first study investigating the effect of Olive Leaf Extract (OLE) on Upper Respiratory Infection (URI) incidence and duration in school athletes. OLE had no significant effect on incidence but significantly reduced the number of sick days by 28%. A reduction in the number of days would likely aid in ‘return to play’ and potentially improve performance. High school athletes should be educated on adequate intake of nutrients to support immune function, mainly concerning carbohydrates, prior to any consideration of supplementation. This research shows that OLE supplementation could be used to alleviate the effect of URI on high school athletes; however, adequate food-based nutrition and potentially other polyphenol products should still be investigated to decrease incidence.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6412187/

People (I know personally) who have taken olive leaf extract do not get common cold and flu.. if they get it, they get better in 2-3 days.

Problem with OLE is that if an individual is also taking BP medicine, OLE further reduces the BP and a person may experience double effect.. which might not be good. For healthy individuals, it is fine. I have been taking it for about a month.. and I can tell you I feel much better.. I had a skin allergy that's gone now.


----------



## StormBreaker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241006006496145408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240727420191354885


----------



## PakSword

jaibi said:


> How do you know they help?


Zinc has become a popular treatment for the common cold. Some studies have found that zinc lozenges may reduce the duration of cold, perhaps by a day or so, and may reduce the number of upper respiratory infections in children. 

Zinc helps fight infection and heal wounds. 

https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/supplement-guide-zinc#1


----------



## litman

i think we should buy ration items for the poor people in our locality and give them the sadqa. if we have saved money for hajj or umrah we should spend it in doing sadqa. all those who have to pay zakat shouldn't wait for the year to complete or wait for ramzan they should give the zakat immediately. this is a real panic and our government cant sustain it on its own. its a test of all of us as a nation. we dont know how many of us will survive so we should do good deeds before its too late. the rich should help the poor so that they can also stay indoors atleast for 2-3 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthfollower

WHO(World Health Organization) whatsapp alert tool. 
https://www.who.int/news-room/featu...rings-covid-19-facts-to-billions-via-whatsapp


----------



## jaibi

Yes and we need to start telling people how to organize this way. 


litman said:


> i think we should buy ration items for the poor people in our locality and give them the sadqa. if we have saved money for hajj or umrah we should spend it in doing sadqa. all those who have to pay zakat shouldn't wait for the year to complete or wait for ramzan they should give the zakat immediately. this is a real panic and our government cant sustain it on its own. its a test of all of us as a nation. we dont know how many of us will survive so we should do good deeds before its too late. the rich should help the poor so that they can also stay indoors atleast for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Safriz

Zaki said:


> What my wife did is,
> 
> She printed out a template and shared with neighbors particularly targeting old neighbor explaining she is a GP so if they need immediate medical assistance or if they are self isolating and need food supplies they can contact us and we can buy them groceries etc. None of the neighbor have contacted so far but we have done our part
> 
> In my case I took responsibility of shopping on their behalf and she could check if they need to be hospitalized.


Husband of a GP?
Minted..
On a serious note... It is appreciable what she is doing , but also look at the legalities. 
Everything we do in this country is a crime, even generosity and charity .


----------



## jaibi

If all members could send a text to all their contacts and FB friends then I think we can have a reasonable dent on the spread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Tough time is ahead.. specially for daily wages workers. 

People need to think about them first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

You only need and do one thing to fight Covid-19.


Faith/Prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

PakSword said:


> Tough time is ahead.. specially for daily wages workers.
> 
> People need to think about them first.


They are the ones most probable to become street criminals unless they get some work...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

PakSword said:


> Olive leaf extract:
> 
> *The Effect of Olive Leaf Extract on Upper Respiratory Illness in High School Athletes: A Randomised Control Trial*
> This is the first study investigating the effect of Olive Leaf Extract (OLE) on Upper Respiratory Infection (URI) incidence and duration in school athletes. OLE had no significant effect on incidence but significantly reduced the number of sick days by 28%. A reduction in the number of days would likely aid in ‘return to play’ and potentially improve performance. High school athletes should be educated on adequate intake of nutrients to support immune function, mainly concerning carbohydrates, prior to any consideration of supplementation. This research shows that OLE supplementation could be used to alleviate the effect of URI on high school athletes; however, adequate food-based nutrition and potentially other polyphenol products should still be investigated to decrease incidence.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6412187/
> 
> People (I know personally) who have taken olive leaf extract do not get common cold and flu.. if they get it, they get better in 2-3 days.
> 
> Problem with OLE is that if an individual is also taking BP medicine, OLE further reduces the BP and a person may experience double effect.. which might not be good. For healthy individuals, it is fine. I have been taking it for about a month.. and I can tell you I feel much better.. I had a skin allergy that's gone now.



last year I bought olive leaf extract bu it really didnt help me.. but who knows I didnt have much cold/or flu.. in the end it could have worked..  but I bought it originally for other benefits.. and I had the same idea but still I think its too weak 

also when I had something it didnt help maybe it needs to be taken every day so that the benefits start weeks later?

it is said it has several benefits but for me the best natural product against cold or else was red hibiscus flowers.. drinking it had some benefits I could reproduce.. if I feld I could be ill (beginning of a cold) I did not got it and if I had a cold it helped me to recover faster (all due through allahs will)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

jaibi said:


> Yes and we need to start telling people how to organize this way.


i am already on it by the grace of Allah almighty. shared a video on the youtube as well few days back




the first step we can take is to give leave to the people who work in our homes. give them the food items for 2-3 weeks and tell them to stay at home. then we need to look at other needy people in our locality. its better to buy food items from stores like metro in one trip while observing all the necessary precautions and then distribute them to 2-3 families depending upon ones financial limitations. this is the real jihad . this is the real ghazwa e hind if we can understand it.



Indus Pakistan said:


> You only need and do one thing to fight Covid-19.
> 
> 
> Faith/Prayers.


no need we need to do more then that. wars are not won by faith and prayers alone. they demand sacrfice of wealth and lives. ghar bethay rah ker dua kernay say bahadur shah zafar wala he result nikalta hay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Timur said:


> last year I bought olive leaf extract bu it really didnt help me.. but who knows I didnt have much cold/or flu.. in the end it could have worked..  but I bought it originally for other benefits.. and I had the same idea but still I think its too weak
> 
> also when I had something it didnt help maybe it needs to be taken every day so that the benefits start weeks later?
> 
> it is said it has several benefits but for me the best natural product against cold or else was red hibiscus flowers.. drinking it had some benefits I could reproduce.. if I feld I could be ill (beginning of a cold) I did not got it and if I had a cold it helped me to recover faster (all due through allahs will)..


Its a natural product without side effects.. natural products take long time.. but their effects are long lasting... 

OLE is said to start working after 6-8 weeks of continuous use...


----------



## Keysersoze

Safriz said:


> Use vitamin c supplements. That boosts immune system and stops flu. Speaking from experience.


Doesn't work with Corona virus...


----------



## PakSword

StormBreaker said:


> They are the ones most probable to become street criminals unless they get some work...


I am really worried for them. Not worried for people who could buy (and have probably bought) 2-3 months of groceries in one go.. 

We can't help them to be honest.. Government should plan something for them.

I have heard that government is about to reduce the price of petrol.. I say, reduce it, but put some tax on it and that money should be used to provide food and clothing to the poor people. But I know itni corruption honi hai he Allah hi hafiz hai.. 

Hamara masla corruption aur niyat kharabi ziada hai.



Keysersoze said:


> Doesn't work with Corona virus...


Coronavirus can only be killed by our immune system (until someone comes with a definite treatment, which is unlikely in the coming months).. Vitamin C gives strength to the immune system..


----------



## Indus Pakistan

litman said:


> no need we need to do more then that. wars are not won by faith and prayers alone. they demand sacrfice of wealth and lives. ghar bethay rah ker dua kernay say bahadur shah zafar wala he result nikalta hay.


Son you need to have more faith. Pray, pray and pray. All belongs to the almighty. But don't forget to wash your hands with appropriate santizer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Timur said:


> red hibiscus flowers..


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PakSword said:


> OLE is said to start working after 6-8 weeks of continuous use...


----------



## litman

Indus Pakistan said:


> Son you need to have more faith. Pray, pray and pray. All belongs to the almighty. But don't forget to wash your hands with appropriate santizer.


21 gun salute to your understanding of islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

I am a physician in the US.

IMO, the most important thing you can do is distance yourself physically from other people.

Optimally, this means staying home if possible. Or at the very least eliminate non-essential travel.

Also please understand this requires EVERYONE to participate. (Including younger people)

Testing for COVID-19 is limited in the US, so if you are symptomatic, its best to self isolate for at least 2 weeks.

If shortness of breath or high fever develop then seek medical care.

ASSUME everyone around you has it and wash your hands frequently, don't touch your face and keep at least 6 feet physical distance from another person.

This virus is mainly contagious airborne/droplet but also can live on surfaces for a long period of time.

So assume everything you touch is infected. And WASH YOUR HANDS!

Build your immune system as much as possible by getting sleep and rest, drink water, and eat nutritious foods.

But IMO possibly the most important thing is to not take this situation lightly and share that view with everyone you know.

Stay home people and tell others to do the same.

Social distancing is key!

And don't forget to pray as well. (i.e. Trust in Allah but tie your camel)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baba Google

jaibi said:


> Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities.
> 
> Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace.
> 
> ME: Psychologist, PK.


 I am not against containing this thing but we should do what we are good at, and I'm 100 percent certain that we are not good at containing this virus. Just a thought



Keysersoze said:


> Doesn't work with Corona virus...



How about 1 anti-allergic tablet plus 1 antibiotic plus 1 arinac forte with some lozanges for sore throat everyday and 1 panadol every 2 hours if fever <<<< if you suspect you have corona?


----------



## Safriz

Indus Pakistan said:


> Son you need to have more faith. Pray, pray and pray. All belongs to the almighty. But don't forget to wash your hands with appropriate santizer.


Yes...
Dua and Dawaa


----------



## Indus Pakistan

litman said:


> 21 gun salute to your understanding of islam.


Actually I am in a precarious situation. UK is fast going into lockdown. My primary source of business is drying up. My planned trip to Pakistan now looks well impossible. I am extremely concerned about the effects of Covid-19 on my parents in particular my dad who think will not survive as he ius already suffering from serious medical problems at 86 years old.

So honestly things are not looking good. When I get stressed I either fcuk or go to gym. The gym has been closzed down and I begining to suffer from male ED. So not a good day or month by looks of things. I might go for a jog but these days with tons of dodgy migrants from Africa walking around with shining teeth and mugging look that maybe is not a good idea.

So I guess prayers and PDF will do ...


----------



## PakSword

Avicenna said:


> eat nutritious foods


What do you suggest?


----------



## Safriz

Indus Pakistan said:


> Actually I am in a precarious situation. UK is fast going into lockdown. My primary source of business is drying up. My planned trip to Pakistan now looks well impossible. I am extremely concerned about the effects of Covid-19 on my parents in particular my dad who think will not survive as he ius already suffering from serious medical problems at 86 years old.
> 
> So honestly things are not looking good. When I get stressed I either fcuk or go to gym. The gym has been closzed down and I begining to suffer from male ED. So not a good day or month by looks of things. I might go for a jog but these days with tons of dodgy migrants from Africa walking around with shining teeth and mugging look that maybe is not a good idea.
> 
> So I guess prayers and PDF will do ...


Mate
. PureGym are open all over UK . I am a member and they said they not gonna close


----------



## litman

Baba Google said:


> How about 1 anti-allergic tablet plus 1 antibiotic plus 1 arinac forte with some lozanges for sore throat everyday and 1 panadol every 2 hours if fever <<<< if you suspect you have corona?


these med wont work against corona virus. anti biotics are not at all effective as they are against bacteria. but inserious conditions they are used to prevent superadded bacterial infection. panadol, anti allergic and cough syrups are useful for symptomatic relief only that is to reduce fever and flu. chloroquine and particularly hydroxychloquine are proven to be effective in vitro and prevent the entry of virus into the cells but their efficacy in vivo is not proven but they can be used for serious cases only. prevention is the best method and as a muslim i am using "kalonji" seeds daily. as the Prophet said that it has cure for everything other then death. we need everything to protect us against this disease i.e adopting to precautions, helping the poor, good diet and sleep, isolation, and set of duas for protection against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

PakSword said:


> What do you suggest?



Fruits and vegetables.

Common sense stuff.

Vit C and Vit D supplements (Don't over do it with the Vit D though)

That's a start.

And sleep.

Sleep is underrated. (I am a huge hypocrite by telling you this)


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Safriz said:


> PureGym are open all over UK . I am a member and they said they not gonna close


Are you sure. I am gonna fcukin go crazy otherwise? Put a bullet in me but if I don't do my daily HIT I will just melt away. My gym sent me a email saying UK government has advised them to shut down and that they are preparing to close up.


----------



## Safriz

Indus Pakistan said:


> Are you sure. I am gonna fcukin go crazy otherwise? Put a bullet in me but if I don't do my daily HIT I will just melt away. My gym sent me a email saying UK government has advised them to shut down and that they are preparing to close up.


Damn sure.... Go get a membership

And it's 24 hours too


----------



## PakSword

Indus Pakistan said:


> Although I got to dodge @PakSword and his birani munchers or I will get banned again !


Bhayya, try Biryani one time in your life.. try the Indus region Biryani if you are allergic to Gangu one.. that's called Sindhi Biryani.. 

On a separate note, may Allah keep us and our parents safe from this deadly disease.. This dua is for every human living on this planet..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

Indus Pakistan said:


> Actually I am in a precarious situation. UK is fast going into lockdown. My primary source of business is drying up. My planned trip to Pakistan now looks well impossible. I am extremely concerned about the effects of Covid-19 on my parents in particular my dad who think will not survive as he ius already suffering from serious medical problems at 86 years old.
> 
> So honestly things are not looking good. When I get stressed I either fcuk or go to gym. The gym has been closzed down and I begining to suffer from male ED. So not a good day or month by looks of things. I might go for a jog but these days with tons of dodgy migrants from Africa walking around with shining teeth and mugging look that maybe is not a good idea.
> 
> So I guess prayers and PDF will do ...


oh. i am really sorry to hear that. but as a muslim we have faith that whatever happens it is according to the will of Allah almighty and after every difficulty there will be ease. your dad must stay at home as much as possible. dont be hopeless. you can utilize this time to your benefit. study Quran and make lots of dua. InshaAllah everything will be fine. and for every minute we pass in distress our sins are washed away. i know it is really easy to say these things and its really difficult for the one who is going through the tough situation. remember we are living in the end times. tests and tribulations are going to tough and they will get tougher day by day. we need to have a very strong faith but at the same time we should not give up. we need to do every thing we can to make this world a better place. we should not just rely on faith on dua. but efforts combined with faith and duas are required.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Avicenna said:


> Fruits and vegetables.
> 
> Common sense stuff.
> 
> Vit C and Vit D supplements (Don't over do it with the Vit D though)
> 
> That's a start.
> 
> And sleep.
> 
> Sleep is underrated. (I am a huge hypocrite by telling you this)


Yes, the doctors in our health system told me the same thing... 

Vitamin C, D and Zinc.. and at least 7 hours of uninterrupted sleep, and exercise.. 

I don't usually take supplements as I am a huge lover of fruits.. specially citrus.. at any point of time, my fridge has Oranges, Pineapple, Strawberries, Banana and everyone in my family love to eat them.. 

For the first time, I have bought the supplements..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PakSword said:


> Bhayya, try Biryani one time in your life.. try the Indus region Biryani if you are allergic to Gangu one.. that's called Sindhi Biryani..
> 
> On a separate note, may Allah keep us and our parents safe from this deadly disease.. This dua is for every human living on this planet..


I will brother. And I hope you know I am just pulling your leg. My humour can be ascerbic sometimes. Thank you and i also hope for the best for your family. Please pray for dad. I really don't want to lose him this year. I know he has to go, he has had a long life but it's humanm nature to hope for longer time with your parents. That need never goes ....


Stay safe !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

PakSword said:


> Yes, the doctors in our health system told me the same thing...
> 
> Vitamin C, D and Zinc.. and at least 7 hours of uninterrupted sleep, and exercise..
> 
> I don't usually take supplements as I am a huge lover of fruits.. specially citrus.. at any point of time, my fridge has Oranges, Pineapple, Strawberries, Banana and everyone in my family love to eat them..
> 
> For the first time, I have bought the supplements..



Sound advice.

May Allah keep you, your loved ones and all of us safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Indus Pakistan said:


> I will brother. And I hope you know I am just pulling your leg. My humour can be ascerbic sometimes. Thank you and i also hope for the best for your family. Please pray for dad. I really don't want to lose him this year. I know he has to go, he has had a long life but it's humanm nature to hope for longer time with your parents. That need never goes ....
> 
> 
> Stay safe !


In shaa Allah nothing will happen to your dad.. My dad is visiting me and I am also worried for him.. 

What I have done for him... after consulting so many doctors (I work in government healthcare so many are my friends).. they told me to get a supply of supplements (aged people need them to boost their immunity).

On top of it, I bought olive leaf extract and black seed oil, and local raw honey (based on the suggestion of two doctors who told me they saw the positive effects on old people's immunity).. 

Try them.. specially the black seed is our Prophetic (PBUH) tradition.. This is all we can do for our parents.. 

And make a lot of dua.. as when you ask for your parent, or when your parents ask for you, in both scenarios, Allah definitely will hear..


----------



## VCheng

jaibi said:


> Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities.
> 
> Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace.
> 
> ME: Psychologist, PK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dual Wielder

Avicenna said:


> Don't over do it with the Vit D though



Hi Doc

Is 20,000 UI D3 once a week okay for upto 12 weeks? I was tested a year ago and my GP said I was low around 20, was given 300,000 UI in 6 courses (50k UI a week) at the time, but I did not take any maintenance after.. I obviously cannot get tested again as GP's are closed and even if they weren't I still wouldn't go due to the risk of catching the virus there. 

I was actually planing to have 40k UI D3 the first two weeks, then 20K after.. as I believe I'm probably low, my GP did say at the time maintenance should be around 50k UI once a month, which I never took.




Safriz said:


> PureGym are open all over UK . I am a member and they said they not gonna close



Thats scary, it just shows the tory scum didn't abandon the culling of the populace, and are just sugar coating it..


----------



## Keysersoze




----------



## NA71

Expo center Karachi has been converted into 10000 bed quarentine center

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

jaibi said:


> @El Sidd @That Guy



Half the world is locked out and tagged out. There's no mobility in the western hemisphere. 

Community patrols need to be set up in Pakistan asap.

Germany has gone into partial curfew with others likely to follow the same route. 

Government of Pakistan need to ACT


----------



## Keysersoze

Safriz said:


> Mate
> . PureGym are open all over UK . I am a member and they said they not gonna close


Nope they just closed.....


----------



## Avicenna

Dual Wielder said:


> Hi Doc
> 
> Is 20,000 UI D3 once a week okay for upto 12 weeks? I was tested a year ago and my GP said I was low around 20, was given 300,000 UI in 6 courses (50k UI a week) at the time, but I did not take any maintenance after.. I obviously cannot get tested again as GP's are closed and even if they weren't I still wouldn't go due to the risk of catching the virus there.
> 
> I was actually planing to have 40k UI D3 the first two weeks, then 20K after.. as I believe I'm probably low, my GP did say at the time maintenance should be around 50k UI once a month, which I never took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats scary, it just shows the tory scum didn't abandon the culling of the populace, and are just sugar coating it..



I can't really advise you medically.

But I will say, supplementing Vit D ideally require monitoring with blood work as you can develop Vit D toxicity in theory.

I also have low levels (14 from a few months ago). And I can only tell you what I did. I took 25,000 IU 3 pills total over the last 2 weeks.

I have no idea what my level is now. 

But I figure at least its something. 

I may maintain with 25,000 IU once a week from here.

(And this is Vitamin D3 we are talking about, NOT D2)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

El Sidd said:


> Half the world is locked out and tagged out. There's no mobility in the western hemisphere.
> 
> Community patrols need to be set up in Pakistan asap.
> 
> Germany has gone into partial curfew with others likely to follow the same route.
> 
> Government of Pakistan need to ACT


Ghareebon ka kia hoga?


----------



## Safriz

Keysersoze said:


> Nope they just closed.....


What?
Only yesterday they were guaranteeing they won't close because government wants people to exercise

@Indus Pakistan I guess you will have to take your other option which starts with an F.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Ghareebon ka kia hoga?



janaab aata chawal daal aur tail hukoomat ko curfew me pohchana hai. ye awaam ka kaam nahi hai warna virus aur phelega batadreej.


----------



## PakSword

El Sidd said:


> janaab aata chawal daal aur tail hukoomat ko curfew me pohchana hai. ye awaam ka kaam nahi hai warna virus aur phelega batadreej.


Do we have the means to supply them with these items everyday?
I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

Dual Wielder said:


> Hi Doc
> 
> Is 20,000 UI D3 once a week okay for upto 12 weeks? I was tested a year ago and my GP said I was low around 20, was given 300,000 UI in 6 courses (50k UI a week) at the time, but I did not take any maintenance after.. I obviously cannot get tested again as GP's are closed and even if they weren't I still wouldn't go due to the risk of catching the virus there.
> 
> I was actually planing to have 40k UI D3 the first two weeks, then 20K after.. as I believe I'm probably low, my GP did say at the time maintenance should be around 50k UI once a month, which I never took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats scary, it just shows the tory scum didn't abandon the culling of the populace, and are just sugar coating it..


Bore off with all this "Tory" stuff. I have met Mp's from both sides and they are all (With a few exceptions) grasping,self serving idiots. Labour are the worst of the lot.


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Do we have the means to supply them with these items everyday?
> I don't think so.



Its not impossible. 

A supply line can be made easily. Kaam karna parega aur karwana parega.

curfew lagao awam ese nahi rukegi


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ok, since this thread is up, outside-the-box question time. And I mean major advocacy on behalf of Satan here...

Why not let fit, middle aged and young adults get the virus such that around 60% (apparently the magic mark for herd immunity establishment) of the total population are infected? A small number will die, sure, but keep all elderly, children, comorbid and otherwise vulnerable individuals locked away for 6 months. Once herd immunity is established in the survivors and a small number of young fit adults have died, let everyone get back to their normal lives.

This may *theoretically* result in fewer deaths than if a total lockdown is encouraged, wherein a constant low level indiscriminate and unavoidable "seepage" of virions will occur across our cities, infecting relatively smaller numbers (because of the lockdown) but of people across ALL demographic groups (I.e. an attempt at full lockdown will actually keep most people uninfected and thus avert the possibility of development of herd immunity any time soon).

Herd immunity is the only viable end-point to attain population survival against a new contagion (except for vaccines of course). 

To reiterate, if the question is how to attain this end point with *fewest* deaths overall, then lock up the vulnerable, expose the fit deliberately and let nature do what it has done for millennia. The full lockdown method will conversely delay this natural process and prolong the risk of exposure of vulnerable people, who may or may not be rescuable when symptoms kick in, depending on: medical technology availability, medical staff availability and preservation of the health of those staff, and surplus capacity of the healthcare system to cope with the number of patients. Failure of any of these elements (and all countries are experiencing problems in at least one) will cause more deaths in the short term in vulnerable populations than in fit populations.

Disclaimer: I don't recommend this personally but I'm merely asking the question.


----------



## PakSword

El Sidd said:


> Its not impossible.
> 
> A supply line can be made easily. Kaam karna parega aur karwana parega.
> 
> curfew lagao awam ese nahi rukegi


Bari mirreekh pe janay ki baatain karta tha insaan..

Aik keeray ne kardia ghar se nikalna mahaal..


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Bara mirreekh pe janay ki baatain karta tha insaan..
> 
> Aik keeray ne kardia ghar se nikalna mahaal..



insan abhi bhi wahi kar raha hai jo pehle karta tha. 

don't trust me? just go through posting history of Ghazi52


----------



## PakSword

El Sidd said:


> insan abhi bhi wahi kar raha hai jo pehle karta tha.
> 
> don't trust me? just go through posting history of Ghazi52


Woh tou hansanay ki koshish kar raha hai


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Woh tou hansanay ki koshish kar raha hai



ji bilkul. 

2 hafte pehle ban hua tha usdin jo likha tha jese chora tha wese hi latka paya hai.

On March 5 one of the posts deleted by honorable admins as garbage, trolling and off topic was to question of wassup 

1. Global Health Crisis
2. Global Economic Crisis
3. Biowarfare by those thou shant mention

Us waqt tumhari qaum soba bana rahi thi, aurat march kar rahi thi aur dajjali namonay ki tareefi sajday me pari thi.

zyada ghussa na dila

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Some good advice for my fellow gym addicted bros:


----------



## That Guy

jaibi said:


> @El Sidd @That Guy


Without revealing too much about myself, I'm currently volunteering at a hospital in a neighboring city, as I'm currently out of work (temporarily) due to the virus, and my local hospital has too many volunteers.

In fact, I'm writing this message from the break room of said hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

jaibi said:


> Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities.
> 
> Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace.
> 
> ME: Psychologist, PK.



I can help with programming, data collection. Anything related to software.



jaibi said:


> How do you know they help?
> 
> 
> *ANYONE WITH GRAPHICS DESIGNING EXPERIENCE? *


I can help in that as well.


----------



## Jamie Brooks

I’m also not going to reveal much about myself but I’m currently a 2nd year Medical student... i was studying in China but i am back for the holidays.... have seen the worst of the virus their personally and been to the hospitals... infact some of my senior are on intern there still. My big brother is a 4th year Medical student in Pakistan. If any how i can help please do let me know. That being said i am also pretty good at video editing.... have worked alot with adobe after effects. I would be happy to help in anyway i can.



jaibi said:


> How do you know they help?
> 
> 
> *ANYONE WITH GRAPHICS DESIGNING EXPERIENCE? *


If video editing is required in adobe after effects than i might be able to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Jamie Brooks said:


> I’m also not going to reveal much about myself but I’m currently a 2nd year Medical student... i was studying in China but i am back for the holidays.... have seen the worst of the virus their personally and been to the hospitals... infact some of my senior are on intern there still. My big brother is a 4th year Medical student in Pakistan. If any how i can help please do let me know. That being said i am also pretty good at video editing.... have worked alot with adobe after effects. I would be happy to help in anyway i can.


Welcome to pdf


----------



## Dual Wielder

Keysersoze said:


> Bore off with all this "Tory" stuff. I have met Mp's from both sides and they are all (With a few exceptions) grasping,self serving idiots. Labour are the worst of the lot.



I agree both sides filled with self serving degenerates, one more than the other, If Labour was in power with Corbyn he would have used all the resources availiable to fight the virus, NOT tell the country to go **** off and die. Labour are the worst???? get your head out of your behind.. Under the Tories we lost upto 17,000 beds in the NHS since they were in power, and now the swines are paying the private sector £2.4m a day to rent around 8,000, their hell bent destroying the only the best thing we have in this country.. spare me from further BS mate its a friday..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamie Brooks

StormBreaker said:


> Welcome to pdf


Happy to be a part of the community;


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Safriz said:


> I guess you will have to take your other option which starts with an F.


Need to get hold of viagra first.




masterchief_mirza said:


> Ok, since this thread is up, outside-the-box question time. And I mean major advocacy on behalf of Satan here...
> 
> Why not let fit, middle aged and young adults get the virus such that around 60% (apparently the magic mark for herd immunity establishment) of the total population are infected? A small number will die, sure, but keep all elderly, children, comorbid and otherwise vulnerable individuals locked away for 6 months. Once herd immunity is established in the survivors and a small number of young fit adults have died, let everyone get back to their normal lives.
> 
> This may *theoretically* result in fewer deaths than if a total lockdown is encouraged, wherein a constant low level indiscriminate and unavoidable "seepage" of virions will occur across our cities, infecting relatively smaller numbers (because of the lockdown) but of people across ALL demographic groups (I.e. an attempt at full lockdown will actually keep most people uninfected and thus avert the possibility of development of herd immunity any time soon).
> 
> Herd immunity is the only viable end-point to attain population survival against a new contagion (except for vaccines of course).
> 
> To reiterate, if the question is how to attain this end point with *fewest* deaths overall, then lock up the vulnerable, expose the fit deliberately and let nature do what it has done for millennia. The full lockdown method will conversely delay this natural process and prolong the risk of exposure of vulnerable people, who may or may not be rescuable when symptoms kick in, depending on: medical technology availability, medical staff availability and preservation of the health of those staff, and surplus capacity of the healthcare system to cope with the number of patients. Failure of any of these elements (and all countries are experiencing problems in at least one) will cause more deaths in the short term in vulnerable populations than in fit populations.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't recommend this personally but I'm merely asking the question.


Interesting proposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

jaibi said:


> Good, right now, what we need is if we have a doctor or someone who's an expert of this from a biological POV to be here and verify some information. Then let's use that to create some slides arming people with the latest info and linking back to us in case they want to be uptaded. Let's create these with dates so people know exactly when we created these and here let's link to credible sources.
> 
> We should make simple graphical infographics citing what we know of the virus, debunk some common conspiracies, tell them why social distancing is important, let them know who's most vulnerable, what to do if your area has a patient, what to do if you're sick, how the disease progresses and how important it is to remain calm because stress screws up the immune system.
> 
> Then let's advice them what precautions are necessary and so on.
> 
> We also need to monitor and debunk viral content that's spreading misinformation, especially claiming cures. We also need to keep on spreading this information.
> 
> Please read this with my updated comment now.
> 
> Kindly re-read my first post, imran bahi.
> 
> 
> It's already sold out, do you have a source for this? See, this is what I'm talking about.



I am a ideas guy, unfortunately, I can give ideas and strategies only. Here is one of the them:-
Can someone create an app for mobile phones and PCs where you can press a button to indicate you are infected and it's recorded on a database with you GPS location which is viewable on google maps so that people and health scientists can monitor the spread.



Zaki said:


> I am uploading the attachment. Sorry about poor quality as my wife received from another doctor friend who was already doing the same


Can this be converted to an app oh great app developers out there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

oh lord, I typed so much but somehow only the video was posted...

Anyways just to summarize what we missed please note that Covid 19 is just starting to get its roots in the society. it is expected to wreak havoc for quite a while before subsiding. The following are some of the facts that I wrote in detail earlier.

1. There are 3 modes of transfer of infection between living beings i.e. contact method (direct and indirect), droplet method and aerosol. Covid 19 has been emphasized that it spreads via aerosols which is partly correct as another mode of infection is contact method. the virus can remain stable on surfaces for quite a while and can be transmitted to susceptible individuals.

2. Stay indoors, stay home, stay safe. Do not venture out unnecessarily. You can not be less susceptible at odd times and locations. Other ppl are thinking the same.

3. If you must go out then avoid closed or crowded spaces.

4. Banknotes, ATMs, doorknobs, credit cards, play areas, stair railings, water dispensers, vending machines and handles are neglected or overseen sources of contact transmission.

5. if you must go out wash your hands thoroughly and properly. most of us do not know how to wash our hands to disinfect them. youtube WHO handwashing technique. That should help.

6. Wearing mask is not recommended unless you are at risk or in an endemic area or prone environment. If you must go out wearing a mask or specs then fix them properly before leaving. in grocery stores etc do not touch ur face. use an alcohol-based hand sanitizer or alcohol-based wipes. come back to wash hands as per who recommended the method mentioned above. takeaways and shopping bags are also possible sites for infections but its rare. stay indoors and stay safe.

7. Antibacterial soaps and sanitizers are for bacterias and won't do anything to covid 19 as its a virus.

8. There is no need to panic but if you are above 50 or have a loved one above 50, or if you are a diabetic or an immunocompromised patient then you need to be extra careful. 

9. New research is coming out which says that covid 19 disease is compounded or aggravated by medicines which overexpress angiotensin receptors 2 in lungs. These groups of medicines are Angiotensin receptor blockers (ARBs), Angiotensin-converting enzyme inhibitors (ACE inhibitors), thiazolidenediones and ibuprofen and its derivatives. 
Ibuprofen is marketed as advil, brufen, nurofen and many more. The other medicines are used for mainly to control Blood pressure and diabetes. So if you or your elders are using these medicines then be extra careful. Do not stop medicines without consulting your doctor. you may be more prone to covid 19 but diabetes and BP definitely kill.

10. Chloroquine and many antivirals have been tested and still are being tested in labs. No major clinical trials have been conducted to prove their efficacy against Covid 19. So whereas they "may" help to stop deterioration in pts or make you less susceptible to acquiring the disease there is no definite proven protective effect seen in real life.

11. The vaccine for the virus is months away, to say the least.

12. WHO has specifically warned that we should not expect this virus to die away in the summer season. the way it is spreading, it is highly unlikely that it will simply vanish by a change in the weather.

13. A healthy diet with balanced fruits and vegetables along with health supplements will boost up your overall health and immune system.

14. Do not fall for local or traditional remedies that clear the respiratory tract or prevent usual day to day or seasonal respiratory infections. COVID 19 is like the worst kind of pneumonia you can imagine. it's especially lethal in old age.

15. If you are a smoker, vape or take recreational drugs then you increase your chances. covid or no covid 19, please stop

16. Lastly stay indoors, stay safe and pray... pray to God for forgiveness, for health, and for your loved ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

AsifIjaz said:


>



May Allah be the protector of everyone.


----------



## FuturePAF

I have a slightly naive question about Pakistan. What is the status of the availability of soap and clean water to the average Pakistani person?

This could be one thing, that can be made at home by anyone and bought by the government to give out at widely. This can not only protect against this virus, but many diseases.

Also this maybe the time for Pakistan to institute an extreme public cleansing campaign, to prevent other diseases

finally some great advice form a pediatrician I follow


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Im just waiting for my $1200 check to come 


StormBreaker said:


> Let me steal the list of @Trailer23
> 
> @airomerix @Hodor @HRK @Windjammer
> @Horus @Dubious @araz @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Dazzler @fatman17 @ghazi52 @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Khafee @Knuckles @Socra @Stealth @waz @Aamir Hussain
> @Ahmet Pasha @Ali_Baba @ARMalik @Ark_Angel @Armchair @Arsalan 345 @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF@HawkEye27 @Haroon Baloch @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @Maxpane @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Dil Pakistan @graphican @GriffinsRule @Hakikat ve Hikmet @Haris Ali2140 @I S I @Jinn Baba @krash @Khanivore @khansaheeb @Knuckles @loanranger @maximuswarrior @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @NA71 @Pakhtoon yum @PAKISTANFOREVER @Path-Finder @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @Sabretooth @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @StormBreaker @Super Falcon @_Sherdils_ @Syed Hammad Ahmed @TF141 @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tps43 @TsAr @Vortex @War Thunder @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar
> @assasiner @PakSword @aliyusuf @PDFChamp @Ghessan @Metanoia @Counter-Errorist @Tank131

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Im just waiting for my $1200 check to come


----------



## Zhukov

Faisalabad
Chartered Accountant

I think we should consider pooling funds for buying Wheat Rice Sugar soap salt spices lentils etc for daily wagers in case of a potential lockdown.
Individually We cannot afford to do this. But collectively even if we donate a weekly 1,000 to 2,000 Rs we can feed our economically challanged brothers and sisters for basic supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dual Wielder said:


> Corbyn he would have used all the resources availiable to fight the virus,


This is completely true. I don't trust Boris. He's proved himself to be quite sneaky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amazon

That Guy said:


> Without revealing too much about myself, I'm currently volunteering at a hospital in a neighboring city, as I'm currently out of work (temporarily) due to the virus, and my local hospital has too many volunteers.
> 
> In fact, I'm writing this message from the break room of said hospital.



Appreciate your effort. Hope you have taken good measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

So what is the update @jaibi


----------



## Itachi

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Im just waiting for my $1200 check to come



Thought it was $1k lol??

And is it even "guaranteed"??

Feel like it's just another thing Trump says...



AsifIjaz said:


> 7. Antibacterial soaps and sanitizers are for bacterias and won't do anything to covid 19 as its a virus.





FuturePAF said:


> What is the status of the availability of soap and clean water to the average Pakistani person?



Don't know about that but any type of soap....normal and anti-bacterial works for removing the virus.

Source:






*Follow the 20 second rule for handwashing with soap!!! (won't work with just water)

Also use a hand sanitizer with a higher alcohol (60% and above) content. If you don't have access to water.*







Source:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fcoolguides%252Fcomments%252Ffeefjp%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## babrum

Itachi said:


> Thought it was $1k lol??
> 
> And is it even "guaranteed"??
> 
> Feel like it's just another thing Trump says...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that but any type of soap....normal and anti-bacterial works for removing the virus.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Follow the 20 second rule for handwashing with soap!!! (won't work with just water)
> 
> Also use a hand sanitizer with a higher alcohol (60% and above) content.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fcoolguides%252Fcomments%252Ffeefjp%252F


in the end bablu was right for washing more than 1 minute

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Amazon said:


> Appreciate your effort. Hope you have taken good measures.


The hospital I volunteer at has strict screening, and there are a number if areas under lockdown, where only small number of specific staff are allowed to go.

Plus, I take a lot of precautions, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

jaibi said:


> Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities.
> 
> Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace.
> 
> ME: Psychologist, PK.


Much ado about nothing. It is just an exaggerated reporting by corrupt media which has it’s own agenda. Covid mortality rate is not even 4%. In South Asia it is even less – less than 2%. Ebola had a mortality rate of 40%.

I don’t take any precautions. My mother forces me to wear mask. I take it off after catching the bus. And I freely mix with people.

-	PRTP GWD


----------



## S.Y.A

People with access to our PM and govt decision makers should try to make the thickheaded pm of ours understand that this is an emergency and his responses are nothing short of blunders. impose a lockdown now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Good thread.
The virus is new,,,so not much is known,,,,what we do know is that it is very contagious and causes lower respiratory tract infection,severe pneumonia in some cases. Old ppl r at the highest risk but it can infect all.

Anecdotal evidence shows various anti viral drugs alongwith chloroquine n symptomatic treatment help,,,although definitive treatment is not present.so till that comes,,,all we can do is manage it.n keep an eye out for new info as it comes out.
Right now thr is no timeline to predict whn it subsides,,might take months.
Also no guarantee tht its not going to come again nxt yr.

In this situation,,,it is prudent tht we maintain social distancing n personal hygiene to atleast decrease the speed at which it is spreading,,,so tht hospitals dont end up overburdened.

So everyone,,takecare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

abcxyz0000 said:


> It is because Pakistan's PM Imran Khan has access to ISI's classified information. And ISI has told them that media is making mountain of a molehill.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


reported for trolling


----------



## Big Tank

PakSword said:


> Five things I list here, in shaa Allah people will not have to go to hospital even if they get infected.
> 
> 1 - Black seed oil (1 teaspoon every second day)
> 2 - Olive leaf powder (1 teaspoon every day, only if someone is not using BP medicine)
> 3 - Vitamin C (at least 500 mg everyday)
> 4 - Vitamin D3 (at least 250 percent of the minimum daily allowance)
> 5 - Zinc supplement
> 
> Other than the above, raw honey, raw garlic, ginger and curcumin will also help greatly..



Bro does olive leaf powder help with high BP?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid Memon

abcxyz0000 said:


> less than 2%


1,400,000,000 * 0.02 = 28,000,000

if you cant read above number then in hindi its read "2 karor 80 lakh"

even 100 nukes will struggle to make that figure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

abcxyz0000 said:


> My mother forces me to wear mask. I take it off after catching the bus. And I freely mix with people



For you are a gandi olaad


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mentee said:


> For you are a gandi olaad


What does your signature mean, "here endeth the songs of Innocence !"?

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Mentee

abcxyz0000 said:


> What does your signature mean, "here endeth the songs of Innocence !"?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Degree completion - - - - - - - -.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mujahid Memon said:


> 1,400,000,000 * 0.02 = 28,000,000
> 
> if you cant read above number then in hindi its read "2 karor 80 lakh"
> 
> even 100 nukes will struggle to make that figure





Mentee said:


> For you are a gandi olaad


*I WILL TRY TO MIX WITH MORE AND MORE PEOPLE AND GO TO STAND AT WAGAH BORDER TO EXHALE MY BREATH AT PAKISTAN'S DIRECTION. DEKHNA KUCHH NAHI HOGA. NA MUJHE, NA AAPKO.*

*@Imran Khan @El Sidd *

* - PRTP GWD*


----------



## denel

abcxyz0000 said:


> Much ado about nothing. It is just an exaggerated reporting by corrupt media which has it’s own agenda. Covid mortality rate is not even 4%. In South Asia it is even less – less than 2%. Ebola had a mortality rate of 40%.
> 
> I don’t take any precautions. My mother forces me to wear mask. I take it off after catching the bus. And I freely mix with people.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


You are really being a fool with these statistics. It takes a person like you to be a vector to spread it to your own family members -- think about it if you have elderly grand parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

denel said:


> You are really being a fool with these statistics. It takes a person like you to be a vector to spread it to your own family members -- think about it if you have elderly grand parents.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sati...over-jobs-in-china-will-move-to-india.657700/

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mentee said:


> For you are a gandi olaad


Mask or a handkerchief won't stop coronaviris from entering your nostrils. 

Buying a hazmat suit is the only solution.


----------



## denel

abcxyz0000 said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sati...over-jobs-in-china-will-move-to-india.657700/
> 
> - PRTP GWD


I do not have time for kak pratters like you. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Big Tank said:


> Bro does olive leaf powder help with high BP?


Yes, but continuous use of 6-8 weeks. I am taking it.

Read this:

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01796561

*Brief Summary:*
Cardiovascular disease (CVD) is the leading cause of death in New Zealand (40% of all deaths). 37% of New Zealanders suffer from high blood pressure (World Health Organisation 2008 figures), a well established modifiable risk factor for CVD. Above 115/75 mmHg, CVD risk doubles for each increment of 20/10 mmHg that blood pressure is raised. An increase in BMI and waist circumference has been associated with an increase in blood pressure. The leaves of the olive plant are rich in plant compounds known as polyphenols. This particular group of polyphenols are known secoiridoids, which are also present in olive oil and olives though at lower concentrations, are only found in this family of plants. Diets high in polyphenols have been found to reduce the risk of chronic diseases. *Studies have shown that consumption of phenolic-rich olive leaf extract (OLE) can significantly reduce blood pressure in individuals suffering from high blood pressure (hypertension), with the magnitude of effect being comparable to a commonly used antihypertensive drug.* In such trials OLE also resulted in an improved blood lipid (a reduction in total and LDL cholesterol and triacylglycerides) which also reduces CVD risk. One study testing the effect of OLE on individuals with mild or prehypertension (i.e. those with systolic blood pressure in the range 121-139 mmHg and diastolic blood pressure in the range 81-89 mmHg but not taking antihypertensive medication) also found these same improvements. OLE has been indicated to have the potential to improve other cardiovascular risk markers such as vascular function, inflammation, platelet aggregation, oxidation of LDL and glucose tolerance however much of this evidence is derived from animal, in vitro and ex vivo studies and so well designed and controlled human studies are required to verify that these findings are applicable to humans. Therefore OLE supplementation may be a useful dietary strategy for reducing CVD risk in a cohort of overweight prehypertensive individuals.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PakSword said:


> Yes, but continuous use of 6-8 weeks. I am taking it.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01796561
> 
> *Brief Summary:*
> Cardiovascular disease (CVD) is the leading cause of death in New Zealand (40% of all deaths). 37% of New Zealanders suffer from high blood pressure (World Health Organisation 2008 figures), a well established modifiable risk factor for CVD. Above 115/75 mmHg, CVD risk doubles for each increment of 20/10 mmHg that blood pressure is raised. An increase in BMI and waist circumference has been associated with an increase in blood pressure. The leaves of the olive plant are rich in plant compounds known as polyphenols. This particular group of polyphenols are known secoiridoids, which are also present in olive oil and olives though at lower concentrations, are only found in this family of plants. Diets high in polyphenols have been found to reduce the risk of chronic diseases. *Studies have shown that consumption of phenolic-rich olive leaf extract (OLE) can significantly reduce blood pressure in individuals suffering from high blood pressure (hypertension), with the magnitude of effect being comparable to a commonly used antihypertensive drug.* In such trials OLE also resulted in an improved blood lipid (a reduction in total and LDL cholesterol and triacylglycerides) which also reduces CVD risk. One study testing the effect of OLE on individuals with mild or prehypertension (i.e. those with systolic blood pressure in the range 121-139 mmHg and diastolic blood pressure in the range 81-89 mmHg but not taking antihypertensive medication) also found these same improvements. OLE has been indicated to have the potential to improve other cardiovascular risk markers such as vascular function, inflammation, platelet aggregation, oxidation of LDL and glucose tolerance however much of this evidence is derived from animal, in vitro and ex vivo studies and so well designed and controlled human studies are required to verify that these findings are applicable to humans. Therefore OLE supplementation may be a useful dietary strategy for reducing CVD risk in a cohort of overweight prehypertensive individuals.


Let's go to some relatively crowded place. I can't see absolutely crowded place today in town.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## PakSword

Big Tank said:


> Bro does olive leaf powder help with high BP?


But I am taking Olive leaf extract, not powder.. two capsules of 500 mg everyday.. 

With olive leaf, you have to take a lot of powder... 

My experience is that my BP raised to an average of 138/92 in the last 6 months.. for the past one week, the average readings are 128/ 87. 

Not too much effect.. but at least there's a little. I am sure it will decrease further in the next few months.



abcxyz0000 said:


> Let's go to some relatively crowded place. I can't see absolutely crowded place today in town.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Go to any Indian hospital..


----------



## Mentee

abcxyz0000 said:


> *I WILL TRY TO MIX WITH MORE AND MORE PEOPLE AND GO TO STAND AT WAGAH BORDER TO EXHALE MY BREATH AT PAKISTAN'S DIRECTION. DEKHNA KUCHH NAHI HOGA. NA MUJHE, NA AAPKO.*
> 
> *@Imran Khan @El Sidd *
> 
> * - PRTP GWD*



It won't kill you to do what pleases her. Don't be an insensitive pro. They always get eaten alive in movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

abcxyz0000 said:


> Let's go to some relatively crowded place


go to hell. its too crowded


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

S.Y.A said:


> People with access to our PM and govt decision makers should try to make the thickheaded pm of ours understand that this is an emergency and his responses are nothing short of blunders. impose a lockdown now.




It's sink or swim for population of non-developed countries...Can a country in South Asia with the sole exception of Bhutan afford a lockdown? A huge percentage of the population live on daily wages....and it's not that govt of these countries are sitting on overflowing vaults of cash that they can just distribute to people...if they start minting money to distribute to people who are vulnerable, the economies would have a bigger crisis months later

As it stands pray for a hot and dry summer and let things be, with some amount of precaution


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

*The President of Pakistan* needs to call the *emergency meeting* ... *PM, CJP, all Chiefs*.... and then declare *National Emergency* with* suspension of certain rights...*

This is extremely necessary to have *LaWhorism *to be curtailed.

*MarasiMedia *is then required to *only* *broadcast educational/perventive measures*..supporting the *PakState *and *Paks*... *And NO MORE non-stop ratings game*... @The Eagle 

Any laziness in this regard is going to cost us too much... @Verve @SIPRA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *The President of Pakistan* needs to call the *emergency meeting* ... *PM, CJP, all Chiefs*.... and then declare *National Emergency* with* suspension of certain rights...*
> 
> This is extremely necessary to have *LaWhorism *to be curtailed.
> 
> *MarasiMedia *is then required to *only* *broadcast educational/perventive measures*..supporting the *PakState *and *Paks*... *And NO MORE non-stop ratings game*... @The Eagle
> 
> Any laziness in this regard is going to cost us too much... @Verve @SIPRA



May be circumstances would force the government to do, what you are proposing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

SIPRA said:


> May be circumstances would force the government to do, what you are proposing.




Dildar,

Our *MarasiPoliticoz *are even now at *point-scoring*... they need to be *muzzled *and their *MarasiMedia *as well...which is just busy with _*fassad*_....

We are supposed to be 'Islamic' republic... bigger joke cann't exist...

*Need of the Hour* is to go into high gear let *Professionals *do the job...and *after the job is done... MarasiPoliticoz can take credit.*

At the moment I don't see any *StreamedLined Communication* in place... just the standard disarray.... 

*DGISPR needs to stay out of the picture.... as well.. *

Someone other than elegant Mrs. Awan needs to take charge of Communications...same at Provincial level... 

Please, don't forget that should be hit 10000 Deaths... the impact is so huge that managing it wouldn't be in the hands of JumWhoriat...

Let these politicoz be the face...but we need *CJP fully onboard given the Jokerismo* of the courts that we have seen....

We need suspension of certain rights...after the crisis everyone can do their *fassad *as usual!

Mangus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *The President of Pakistan* needs to call the *emergency meeting* ... *PM, CJP, all Chiefs*.... and then declare *National Emergency* with* suspension of certain rights...*
> 
> This is extremely necessary to have *LaWhorism *to be curtailed.
> 
> *MarasiMedia *is then required to *only* *broadcast educational/perventive measures*..supporting the *PakState *and *Paks*... *And NO MORE non-stop ratings game*... @The Eagle
> 
> Any laziness in this regard is going to cost us too much... @Verve @SIPRA



Just like in all disasters, Pak Army will be at front line to deal with Coronavirus.

The whole system is dead.

National emergency to contain at least these:

1. Task Faisalabad textile industry to make masks. Everyone should be wearing masks when out and I mean EVERYONE. Distribute free of charge 

3. Mass produce Alcohol sanitizers and distribute free of charge.

*2. Nationalise Food supply and logistics and make every mosque Bait-ul-maal for distribution to those in need of food.*

4. Self isolate message by mass media campaign to everyone unless one gets seriously ill and those should be taken to hospital. + Tell people to stay 2 meters away from each other!

5. Anti malaria medicine that's effective against this virus to be mass produced and supplied everywhere.

6. Ban all prayers at mosques until further notice. Totally allowed in Islam during epidemics.

How much would it cost the government to do these steps?

No lockdowns may be necessary but social distancing required with above steps. Those who can work should work but stay at a distance from work colleagues.

Unfortunately a lockdown curfew may just be the last resort ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 8 pass charlie

taking some harsh decisions is the need of the hour.it is our only option.but sadly no One wants to decrease number of their voters.kal se jab ijtemau kabrein start hogein.tab be into akal nai aani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

8 pass charlie said:


> taking some harsh decisions is the need of the hour.it is our only option.but sadly no One wants to decrease number of their voters.kal se jab ijtemau kabrein start hogein.tab be into akal nai aani



Unless the government provides free food to all those in need, no lockdown will work.

*Nationalise the complete food chain. *

As long as people have food on table, they will stay indoors or within their street and adhere to curfew.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

abcxyz0000 said:


> *I WILL TRY TO MIX WITH MORE AND MORE PEOPLE AND GO TO STAND AT WAGAH BORDER TO EXHALE MY BREATH AT PAKISTAN'S DIRECTION. DEKHNA KUCHH NAHI HOGA. NA MUJHE, NA AAPKO.*
> 
> *@Imran Khan @El Sidd *
> 
> * - PRTP GWD*



Pakistan ko kuch nahi hoga ye to sabko maloom hai. Pakistaniyon ko bachane ki baat horahi thi


----------



## AsifIjaz

Itachi said:


> Don't know about that but any type of soap....normal and anti-bacterial works for removing the virus.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fcoolguides%252Fcomments%252Ffeefjp%252F



Any soap can do that, even local homemade ones.. antibacterial soaps and hand wash do not add anything against covid 19


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Spread the word brothers people may listen after hearing it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238880069457764352

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Spread the word brothers people may listen after hearing it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238880069457764352


Woww..
Permanent damage?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

PakSword said:


> Woww..
> Permanent damage?



Baabon ko keya faraq parhta hae.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Spread the word brothers people may listen after hearing it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238880069457764352




@Verve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

SIPRA said:


> Baabon ko keya faraq parhta hae.


Dr. is right.. now our nation will prevent this from spreading just how the nation prevented administration polio vaccine effectively..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Spread the word brothers people may listen after hearing it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238880069457764352



finally a reason to get married


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mujahid Memon said:


> go to hell.


Waiting for your company. Let's go together.

- PRTP GWD



Mujahid Memon said:


> go to hell.


Waiting for your company. Let's go together.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## jaibi

My thinking exactly, we need to cushion the upcoming scarcity otherwise we might have a riot in our hands.


ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Faisalabad
> Chartered Accountant
> 
> I think we should consider pooling funds for buying Wheat Rice Sugar soap salt spices lentils etc for daily wagers in case of a potential lockdown.
> Individually We cannot afford to do this. But collectively even if we donate a weekly 1,000 to 2,000 Rs we can feed our economically challanged brothers and sisters for basic supplies.



We need a specialist
Writer and translators
Graphics designers
People who would spread our message.


StormBreaker said:


> So what is the update @jaibi



@Mujahid Memon could you guys please stop fighting right now?


abcxyz0000 said:


> Waiting for your company. Let's go together.
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> 
> Waiting for your company. Let's go together.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


----------



## Mujahid Memon

jaibi said:


> Mujahid Memon could you guys please stop fighting right now?


Kindly block this waste of oxygen from this thread


----------



## AsifIjaz

Pakistan must go into a lock down now. There is no way out now. The situation is really getting out of control. As a medic I have been hearing some serious worrying news from friends across many cities. 

We do not have wks to ponder over this decision. Days separate us from a full blown calamity like the one in Iran or what happened in Korea and how they controlled it there. I pray the government chooses the steps chosen by Singapore and Korea.

Lock down everything and bring LEA to the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Verve



Saw that news 2 days ago .. but didn't post as some go off calling conspiracy theory ..

Not surprising to be honest. Population control ... Kill the elderly and weak and reduce the fertility of men.

Another side is what David Icke has been talking about and this pandemic fit well in his 'Hunger Game Pyramid'! Cashless economies after this and democratic systems being replaced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Verve said:


> Not surprising to be honest. Population control ... Kill the elderly and weak and reduce the fertility of men.
> 
> Another side is what David Icke has been talking about and this pandemic fit well in his 'Hunger Game Pyramid'! Cashless economies after this and democratic systems being replaced.




My dogs were chipped... and my cats are also chipped... never liked it...

Anyhow, it is what it is....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> My dogs were chipped... and my cats are also chipped... never liked it...
> 
> Anyhow, it is what it is....



Yup .. fast tracking in End of Times.

I love cats! Dogs are good too ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

You could infect someone who would not be able to survive the infection easily. Why spread suffering? 


abcxyz0000 said:


> Much ado about nothing. It is just an exaggerated reporting by corrupt media which has it’s own agenda. Covid mortality rate is not even 4%. In South Asia it is even less – less than 2%. Ebola had a mortality rate of 40%.
> 
> I don’t take any precautions. My mother forces me to wear mask. I take it off after catching the bus. And I freely mix with people.
> 
> - PRTP GWD


----------



## Itachi

AsifIjaz said:


> Any soap can do that, even local homemade ones.. antibacterial soaps and hand wash do not add anything against covid 19



Read my whole post again.


----------



## RescueRanger

Zaki said:


> I am uploading the attachment. Sorry about poor quality as my wife received from another doctor friend who was already doing the same


We are doing something similar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Itachi said:


> Read my whole post again.


I did.. and I find nothing wrong with ur post. whats the point


----------



## Itachi

AsifIjaz said:


> I did.. and I find nothing wrong with ur post. whats the point



Ok.


----------



## RescueRanger

Counter-Errorist said:


> @RescueRanger



Hi thank you very much for the tag, sorry for the late reply. Just been snowed under with work. Lots of work on ground at the moment,BMW but can be an excellent platform.

I will go through this thread and provide a full update of what I can do.

Good luck everyone and stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

jaibi said:


> Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities.
> 
> Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace.
> 
> ME: Psychologist, PK.



1: 13 top myths about COVID-19 busted by WHO: I have created a gallery of these on PDF and can be viewed/downloaded here to share on social media/whatsapp

https://defence.pk/pdf/media/albums/covid-19-myth-busters.114/

2: Educational Material in Urdu for Social Media/Whatsapp:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

RescueRanger said:


> 1: 13 top myths about COVID-19 busted by WHO: I have created a gallery of these on PDF and can be viewed/downloaded here to share on social media/whatsapp
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/media/albums/covid-19-myth-busters.114/
> 
> 2: Educational Material in Urdu for Social Media/Whatsapp:
> View attachment 616013
> 
> View attachment 616016
> View attachment 616017
> View attachment 616018
> View attachment 616019
> View attachment 616020
> View attachment 616021
> View attachment 616015
> View attachment 616014



Can you also please add how the regular blue masks should be worn, in regards to the white versus blue sides and who should wear which side facing out/in?


----------



## RescueRanger

*Urdu: Neighbourhood based help card ( to share door-to-door)*





=============
Video:
*1. Do Masks protect against infection:*




*2. Safe use and disposal of masks:*




*3. COVID19 in the workplace:*




*4. How to protect yourself against COVID19 *





*Government of Pakistan COVID Dashboard:*
http://covid.gov.pk/

*Government of Pakistan COVID 19 Chatbot:*
http://covid.gov.pk/chatbot

*WHO Global Whatsapp COVID19 Chatbot:*
The WHO has made a chatbot on whats app, to use this chatbot you will need to add +41798931892 to your contacts and then send a message saying "hi" to get the conversation started. Here is the menu, to use it, select one of the corresponding emoji's to get the appropriate feedback.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Electronic Engineer, PK


----------



## RescueRanger

Verve said:


> Can you also please add how the regular blue masks should be worn, in regards to the white versus blue sides and who should wear which side facing out/in?


Video added in my last post from the WHO .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

PakSword said:


> Olive leaf extract:
> 
> *The Effect of Olive Leaf Extract on Upper Respiratory Illness in High School Athletes: A Randomised Control Trial*
> This is the first study investigating the effect of Olive Leaf Extract (OLE) on Upper Respiratory Infection (URI) incidence and duration in school athletes. OLE had no significant effect on incidence but significantly reduced the number of sick days by 28%. A reduction in the number of days would likely aid in ‘return to play’ and potentially improve performance. High school athletes should be educated on adequate intake of nutrients to support immune function, mainly concerning carbohydrates, prior to any consideration of supplementation. This research shows that OLE supplementation could be used to alleviate the effect of URI on high school athletes; however, adequate food-based nutrition and potentially other polyphenol products should still be investigated to decrease incidence.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6412187/
> 
> People (I know personally) who have taken olive leaf extract do not get common cold and flu.. if they get it, they get better in 2-3 days.
> 
> Problem with OLE is that if an individual is also taking BP medicine, OLE further reduces the BP and a person may experience double effect.. which might not be good. For healthy individuals, it is fine. I have been taking it for about a month.. and I can tell you I feel much better.. I had a skin allergy that's gone now.


From where i can get it. What's should be the daily intake?


----------



## Ace of Spades

Verve said:


> Can you also please add how the regular blue masks should be worn, in regards to the white versus blue sides and who should wear which side facing out/in?



The colored side with folds is always out, it's another misinformation that is being spread. The mask is made of three layers, outermost (colored) one is fluid repellent, in case something is splashed on your face, it protects from that; the middle one is barrier to germs and the inner most is to absorb the moisture from the breath. And these masks should always be worn as such. If you are sick, better to use n95; if don't have it, and you want others to know that you are sick, it's better that you put some sort of tag or write it on your mask with a pen that you are infected.


----------



## RescueRanger

Please refer to this gallery of myths busted by WHO. 
https://defence.pk/pdf/media/albums/covid-19-myth-busters.114/

*IMPORTANT: *
There is currently NO KNOWN treatment for COIVD, please don't give into the misinformation, already 15000 people are being treated for overdose of Malaria tablets in Africa due to #FAKENEWS


----------



## Verve

Ace of Spades said:


> The colored side with folds is always out, it's another misinformation that is being spread. The mask is made of three layers, outermost (colored) one is fluid repellent, in case something is splashed on your face, it protects from that; the middle one is barrier to germs and the inner most is to absorb the moisture from the breath. And these masks should always be worn as such. If you want are sick better to use n95, if don't have it, and you want others to know that you are sick, it's better that you put some sort of tag or write it on your mask with a pen that you are infected.



Thanks. I got that video of a Pakistani doctor re white v blue side hence asked for those buying in Pakistan.

I have 3M FFP3 masks that can only be worn one way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

Verve said:


> Thanks. I got that video of a Pakistani doctor re white v blue side hence asked for those buying in Pakistan.
> 
> I have 3M FFP3 masks that can only be worn one way.



Yeah lots of misinformation is circulating and everyone is forwarding it without thinking about real life consequences of the information they are spreading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Verve said:


> Thanks. I got that video of a Pakistani doctor re white v blue side hence asked for those buying in Pakistan.
> 
> I have 3M FFP3 masks that can only be worn one way.


Brother trust me, unless you are dealing directly with patients 3M Masks especially filtered N95's are best left for the medical professionals who desperately need them. My friend who is an anaesthetist at BARTS hospital in London said they have run out of masks...  and told me another hospital in London declared an emergency incident because it ran out of space in their ICU. 

Stay safe, my prayers are with everyone. Just remember to stay 1/1.5 meters away, wash your hands and only go out if absolutely, critically necessary (stay in the green zone) .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Verve

RescueRanger said:


> Brother trust me, unless you are dealing directly with patients 3M Masks especially filtered N95's are best left for the medical professionals who desperately need them. My friend who is an anaesthetist at BARTS hospital in London said they have run out of masks...  and told me another hospital in London declared an emergency incident because it ran out of space in their ICU.
> 
> Stay safe, my prayers are with everyone. Just remember to stay 1/1.5 meters away, wash your hands and only go out if absolutely, critically necessary (stay in the green zone) .
> 
> View attachment 616034
> View attachment 616033



3M masks are primarily for 2 in the family who have asthma hence in high risk category.

Yes taking all the precautions and only I'm going out of house for groceries etc. All others are 'locked in' except for walks in countryside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

I am sound traditional but This is a non-muslims top-notch Modern American scholar painting all the hadith of Prophet (PBUP) to fight against COVID-19 and spread these hadith treasures in his article among peoples as per our modern lifestyle. Allah (SWT) bless us from the guidelines of our Prophet (PBUH) on good hygiene and quarantining during a pandemic.
https://www.newsweek.com/prophet-prayer-muhammad-covid-19-coronavirus-1492798

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

The very basic and simple favor Pakistanis can put in is, feeding the hungry around them.
A large number of Pakistanis depend their meals on daily wages so no work for one day simply means no dinner at table that one night. So look around yourself who is not able to work because of the current situation and provide them food. If you can’t provide with grocery at least cook some extra and give it to them.

——

And as per your own safety and safety of people around you is concerned, increase the intake of vitamin C, don’t sit near your elderly if you are the one who needs to go out and make the black seed part of your diet.


----------



## denel

my appeal to the pdf moderators are to put a leash of the chinese PLA trolls on this site trying to whip up conspiracy theories. people like these are a plague and deliberately fermenting fake news vs self reflection. it is deliberate politics to put blame on others vs themselves. 

We need full hands on deck to contain this across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> The very basic and simple favor Pakistanis can put in is, feeding the hungry around them.



Nooooooooooooo.

people need to stay home. i have been berating anyone i can get hold of to sit down at home.

There is no need to go around carrying carriers around the city.

If situation arises where food shortage occurs, we have community and municipal level setup for that.

Please think through before advocating for ideas which in normal crisis would be heroic but here can be suicidal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

El Sidd said:


> Nooooooooooooo.
> 
> people need to stay home. i have been berating anyone i can get hold of to sit down at home.
> 
> There is no need to go around carrying carriers around the city.
> 
> If situation arises where food shortage occurs, we have community and municipal level setup for that.
> 
> Please think through before advocating for ideas which in normal crisis would be heroic but here can be suicidal.




I totally disagree with you. Not like a whole huge crowd is about to carry out the food. Take all the necessary precautions and help the people out around you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Major Sam said:


> From where i can get it. What's should be the daily intake?


I ordered olive leaf extract capsules from the US using iherb.com website. They deliver to UAE.

Don't know where can you get it in Pakistan. In UAE, even pharmacies sell in the capsules but they are expensive.

Alternatively, you can get dried olive leaves from a herb shop (pansar) in Pakistan, grind them to make powder, and take with water. This is how people take it traditionally.

The following website says that capsules are less effective than the traditional method. Problem with getting them from a local pansar shop in Pakistan is that you don't know how clean the leaves are. People in Pakistan usually take herbs after boiling them in water and then drink the water with the extract. 

You can find all the information on olive leaves and the extract, dosage, in vivo and in vitro study results, contraindications etc on below webpage :

https://www.drugs.com/npp/olive-leaf.html


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I think it is believable. They did same post 9/11 market crash and the 2008 crash. First they pay you then you're pretty much screwed for the rest of it. After the handout you are on your own. 

Right now proposed plan is every Adult=$1200
Child=$500

So my cousin is getting around $4000

The bill is being deliberated and yet to be signed. But I think there's good chance it'll pass. And then again I also believe there's a good chance U.S will have to revisit the era of government soup kitchen like in 30s.

Wonder what other American-Pakistanis think(tag one you know)
@MastanKhan 


Itachi said:


> Thought it was $1k lol??
> 
> And is it even "guaranteed"??
> 
> Feel like it's just another thing Trump says...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that but any type of soap....normal and anti-bacterial works for removing the virus.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Follow the 20 second rule for handwashing with soap!!! (won't work with just water)
> 
> Also use a hand sanitizer with a higher alcohol (60% and above) content. If you don't have access to water.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fcoolguides%252Fcomments%252Ffeefjp%252F



What you think of government checks??
What state u in??
Hopefully not in NY OR CA.


Moonlight said:


> I totally disagree with you. Not like a whole huge crowd is about to carry out the food. Take all the necessary precautions and help the people out around you.





El Sidd said:


> Nooooooooooooo.
> 
> people need to stay home. i have been berating anyone i can get hold of to sit down at home.
> 
> There is no need to go around carrying carriers around the city.
> 
> If situation arises where food shortage occurs, we have community and municipal level setup for that.
> 
> Please think through before advocating for ideas which in normal crisis would be heroic but here can be suicidal.


It does seem that the virus spreads exponentially. A lot of people say it is just the beginning. There's no knowing when this virus will end. 

Whoever launched this bioweapon must be satisfoed with the results. Or if it's God then may he forgive us and have mercy on us. Ameen.


----------



## War Thunder

jaibi said:


> How do you know they help?
> 
> 
> *ANYONE WITH GRAPHICS DESIGNING EXPERIENCE? *




They help boosting the immune system. But immune system is not dependent on supplements alone. People need to be in good emotional and psychological state too.



jaibi said:


> Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities.
> 
> Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace.
> 
> ME: Psychologist, PK.




I'm an Internet Marketer. I can take anything and propagate it online be a video or web page.
Apart from that I have a great deal of knowledge about nutrition and psychology.


----------



## Itachi

Ahmet Pasha said:


> What you think of government checks??
> What state u in??
> Hopefully not in NY OR CA.



I don't know much to discuss anything on it but I live in NJ. All I know is that Trump announced $1k for anyone affected by the economic downturn, if I'm not wrong.....correct me if I am.

Either way, what state do you live in?


----------



## RescueRanger

Moonlight said:


> The very basic and simple favor Pakistanis can put in is, feeding the hungry around them.
> A large number of Pakistanis depend their meals on daily wages so no work for one day simply means no dinner at table that one night. So look around yourself who is not able to work because of the current situation and provide them food. If you can’t provide with grocery at least cook some extra and give it to them.
> 
> ——
> 
> And as per your own safety and safety of people around you is concerned, increase the intake of vitamin C, don’t sit near your elderly if you are the one who needs to go out and make the black seed part of your diet.



People need to sit their *** at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

********* URGENTLY WANTED ************

Islamabad Administration needs services of 

05 Doctors
10 Nurses
10 Health Technicians
10 Compounders
10 Cleaning workers as volunteers for duty in quarantine centres in Islamabad for 1 month.
The following stipend will be paid:

Doctor - Rs. 40,000 
Nurse - Rs 25,000 
Technician / Compounder - Rs. 25,000 
Cleaning Staff - Rs 15,000
Please send your application / CV at: admin@icta.gov.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> ********* URGENTLY WANTED ************
> 
> Islamabad Administration needs services of
> 
> 05 Doctors
> 10 Nurses
> 10 Health Technicians
> 10 Compounders
> 10 Cleaning workers as volunteers for duty in quarantine centres in Islamabad for 1 month.
> The following stipend will be paid:
> 
> Doctor - Rs. 40,000
> Nurse - Rs 25,000
> Technician / Compounder - Rs. 25,000
> Cleaning Staff - Rs 15,000
> Please send your application / CV at: admin@icta.gov.pk


@The Eagle Please put it on Facebook & Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Illinois bro kinda scared cuz it's just not limited to Chicago but is scattered over the suburbs.


Itachi said:


> I don't know much to discuss anything on it but I live in NJ. All I know is that Trump announced $1k for anyone affected by the economic downturn, if I'm not wrong.....correct me if I am.
> 
> Either way, what state do you live in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> I totally disagree with you. Not like a whole huge crowd is about to carry out the food. Take all the necessary precautions and help the people out around you.



Bibi i am sending out emails everywhere to stop the food delivery services.

As i said when food shortages occur, we have a plan for it


----------



## denel

RescueRanger said:


> People need to sit their *** at home.


We need that for the first 10-14 days. But in some demographics it may be most difficult given lack of socio-economic state.

It is unbelievable to see on this forum- PLA trolls (name SBUS - CXK, beijingwalker) are out sowing disinformation about COVID19 being a CIA conspiracy etc.. This is the last thing we need. Moderators need to step in and block these wretched trolls. My niece is in quarantine after being in contact with a COVID positive person who showed up at work and with now symptoms for past several days in Johannesburg.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

denel said:


> We need that for the first 10-14 days. But in some demographics it may be most difficult given lack of socio-economic state.



According to the WHO and CDC, it's 14 days minimum for developed economies, for countries like Pakistan expect that number to be longer, way longer. Reason: existing community pathology, decrepit healthcare system, surge capacity management. 

20 Days minimum if "self isolating" or in quarantine. 





days per family member, this graph explains it well:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

RescueRanger said:


> According to the WHO and CDC, it's 14 days minimum for developed economies, for countries like Pakistan expect that number to be longer, way longer. Reason: existing community pathology, decrepit healthcare system, surge capacity management.
> 
> 20 Days minimum if "self isolating" or in quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 616166
> days per family member, this graph explains it well:


Absolutely. We all have to do our part in handling this. It is very upsetting to see how the chinese bungled up this issue with denials and now everyone on around the world is impacted .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

@masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @RescueRanger @Verve @SIPRA @BHarwana 

A young doctor has died...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @RescueRanger @Verve @SIPRA @BHarwana
> 
> A young doctor has died...


Inna lillahi wa inna illahi rajioun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Verve

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @RescueRanger @Verve @SIPRA @BHarwana
> 
> A young doctor has died...



Inna lillahi wa inna illahi rajioun

Those such as these brave hearts on the front line are heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

I will increase my charitable donations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @RescueRanger @Verve @SIPRA @BHarwana
> 
> A young doctor has died...


Inna lillah e wa inna ilaihe rajiun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @RescueRanger @Verve @SIPRA @BHarwana
> 
> A young doctor has died...


Yes I know this is sad. He died at taftan while try to treat patients. Hero like him is what make this nation great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @RescueRanger @Verve @SIPRA @BHarwana
> 
> A young doctor has died...



Honestly my heart goes out, another 2 are in icu. Government has no ppe to issue, like I said before, we are not prepared. People need to stay at home much as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

*Outbreak Readiness and Business Impact*






An isolate from the first U.S. case of COVID-19, formerly known as 2019-nCoV or novel coronavirus, is seen in a transmission electron microscopic image obtained from the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) in Atlanta, Georgia, U.S. March 10, 2020

Image: CDC/Hannah A Bullock and Azaibi Tamin/Handout via REUTERS

*Protecting Lives and Livelihoods across the Global Economy*
This 2019 report by the World Economic Forum and the Harvard Global Health Institute warned of an outbreak like COVID-19 and told businesses to step up to the increasing risk of pandemics.

* A cautionary tale  *
Launched in January 2019, _Outbreak Readiness and Business Impact_ highlighted the growing risk of infectious disease and cautioned businesses that pandemics were worryingly underrepresented in considerations of risk. It proposed tailored insights on the impact of outbreaks, offering strategies for effective response and resilience. There was stark warning that “the world remains ill-prepared to detect and respond to outbreaks and is not prepared to respond to a significant pandemic threat”. It said outbreaks and epidemics could cause catastrophic economic damage when they occur.

Neurobiologically conditioned, as we are, to pay attention to stark contrasts and sudden changes, we often overlook slow moving changes in our environments that may herald disastrous consequences. The evolution of infectious disease risk is one such change.

—Peter Sands, Research Fellow, Harvard Global Health Institute
Just one year later, the novel coronavirus forced the Chinese government to issue the largest quarantine order in human history, affecting an estimated 45 million people. Now, within just a few months, global cases of the virus (as of March 11) have surpassed 120,000, a number of countries with community transmission have closed schools and cancelled mass gatherings and some borders have been closed. The WHO today officially declared the outbreak a pandemic. More disruption will follow.

The WHO is cautiously optimistic about containing the virus, but the impact on the economy may dent that optimism more profoundly than the worrying global health implications of the virus itself. Markets have plummeted due to fears of a coronavirus-driven recession, travel restrictions and quarantines are affecting hundreds of millions of people, disrupting just-in-time supply chains and triggering sales warnings across technology, automotive, consumer goods, pharmaceutical and other industries.

A new strain of Coronavirus, COVID 19, is spreading around the world, causing deaths and major disruption to the global economy.

Responding to this crisis requires global cooperation among governments, international organizations and the business community, which is at the centre of the World Economic Forum’s mission as the International Organization for Public-Private Cooperation.

The Forum has created the COVID Action Platform, a global platform to convene the business community for collective action, protect people’s livelihoods and facilitate business continuity, and mobilize support for the COVID-19 response. The platform is created with the support of the World Health Organization and is open to all businesses and industry groups, as well as other stakeholders, aiming to integrate and inform joint action.

As an organization, the Forum has a track record of supporting efforts to contain epidemics. In 2017, at our Annual Meeting, the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI) was launched – bringing together experts from government, business, health, academia and civil society to accelerate the development of vaccines. CEPI is currently supporting the race to develop a vaccine against this strand of the coronavirus.





Epidemic curve of COVID-19 outside China thro to 8 March 2020

Image: World Health Organization

* Resilience is a duty of care to society and economies*
The report cited economists’ estimations that pandemics would cause average annual economic losses of 0.7% of global GDP over the coming decades – a threat similar in scale to that of climate change. It said that with the risks increasing, “we cannot afford to continue like this”.

Given the panic and neglect cycle of pandemic preparedness, once COVID-19 is contained, much of the world is likely to return to complacency and remain under-prepared for the inevitable next outbreak. Businesses that invest in strategic, operational and financial resilience to emerging global risks will be better positioned to respond and recover.

— Richard Smith-Bingham and and Kavitha Hariharan, Marsh & McLennan Advantage Insights




Fan, Jamison and Summers, “The Inclusive Cost of Pandemic Influenza Risk”, National Bureau of Economic Research Working Paper No. 22137, 2016; Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, Climate Change 2014: Synthesis Report, 2015

It set out how businesses should become pandemic-resilient by investing in strategic, operational and financial resistance and suggested that these measures present a duty of care to society and economies.

Rather than business leaders being “bewildered bystanders” of global disease outbreaks, the report urged them to step up to the threat of epidemics to shape a safer, more stable world for all. “So when the next infectious disease breaks, the world will be better positioned to respond and recover.”

* Outbreaks in numbers  *

0.7%

average annual losses in global GDP that economists estimate pandemics will cause in the coming decades


36

hours or less: time it takes for an outbreak to travel from a remote village to any major city in the world


12,012

outbreaks, comprising 44 million cases and affecting every country in the world, were recorded between 1980 and 2013


7,000

new signals of potential outbreaks occur each month according to WHO (as of January 2019)


80%

of countries that have assessed their preparedness are not ready to find, stop or prevent an epidemic

* The age of pandemics. Why?*
The frequency and diversity of disease outbreaks are expected to grow steadily. Figure 1: Number of countries experiencing significant disease outbreaks, 1995-2018 Source: Harvard Global Health Institute/World Economic Forum analysis of data from WHO Disease Outbreak News (http://www.who.int/csr/don/en/) Recent global trends suggest the world is entering a period of increased outbreak activity.

Several powerful global trends explain the increased frequency of disease outbreaks:


Growth in travel, trade and connectivity. An outbreak can travel from a remote village to any major city in the world in less than 36 hours, and as we’ve seen with COVID-19, the economic or social disruption often travels faster and further.
Growth of urbanization and associated high-density living, often in unhygienic conditions, promotes the spread of infectious disease. Currently, 55% of the world’s population lives in urban areas, with that proportion expected to increase to 68% by 2050.
Increases in deforestation spur new outbreaks; loss of tree cover has been rising steadily over the past 17 years, and 31% of outbreaks of new and emerging diseases, such as the Nipah virus, Zika and Ebola, are linked to deforestation.
Growing displacement of people, driven by persecution, conflict, emergencies or civil unrest, drives large populations to new places, often in poor conditions and with increased exposure to health threats. Among refugees, infectious diseases are some of the major causes of morbidity and mortality, and measles, diarrhoeal diseases, acute respiratory infection and malaria are primary causes of death.
Climate change is leading to changes in transmission patterns of infectious disease, potentially accelerating outbreaks of Zika, malaria and dengue fever.
* Going viral: panic, neglect and misinformation*
No medical countermeasures, or insufficient ones if they exist, are available for both unknown pathogens and the majority of the most concerning pathogens. But this is only half the story. The rest is cultural and linked to fundamental flaws in human nature.

*The cycle of panic and neglect*

In 2005, 196 countries, including all WHO Member States, agreed to the International Health Regulations (IHR), a legally binding agreement to help the international community prevent and respond to acute public health risks that can potentially cross borders and threaten people worldwide.

There have also been promising efforts, such as the WHO R&D Blueprint and the new Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations, and significant progress has been made since the response to Ebola in West Africa between 2014 and 2016.

But unfortunately, a cycle of panic and neglect is more typical. World leaders are quick to discuss epidemic readiness on the heels of a major outbreak, calling for better preparation and new investments. Such was the case following the Ebola epidemic in West Africa in 2014, as well as the H1N1 and SARS outbreaks before that. While real progress often follows these calls, so does a genuine neglect of epidemic readiness.

Previous outbreaks provide worrying illustrations of this cycle of panic, neglect and ill-preparedness. A report by the World Bank International Working Group on Financing Preparedness charts examples:


Following a string of outbreaks in the 1990s, calls grew for the IHR to be revised; however, these calls went unanswered until after the SARS crisis in 2002.
The resulting 2005 revisions to the IHR were largely successful, but the 2009 H1N1 outbreak once again showed shortcomings in the global public health infrastructure.
Although the IHR urge an international response that avoids unnecessary interference with international traffic and trade, governments often disregard this requirement. For example, throughout the Ebola epidemic in West Africa, WHO issued temporary recommendations advising that general travel restrictions were unnecessary. Nevertheless, WHO detected 41 instances of restrictions deemed to interfere with international travel.
Despite similar guidance during the H1N1 influenza pandemic, half of the 56 countries responding to a survey advised their citizens to avoid travelling to affected states, while several denied permission to at least one mode of transport to embark or disembark due to illness on board, or closed their borders to citizens of affected states. The lack of a cohesive global approach was palpable then as now.
Disruptive measures like these accompany most major outbreaks despite their high cost and questionable effectiveness.
*Globalization magnifies effects*

The potential economic losses from infectious disease outbreaks are massive, as suggested by recent events. Globalization has driven tremendous growth in both developed and emerging markets, and the greater freedom of movement of labour and capital has created increasingly interdependent economies. While this pattern has been a boon for development, it has also increased the risks posed by infectious disease outbreaks, with ripples spreading far.

*Technology is an amplifier*

Technology has also accelerated “informational contagion” across populations. The global public health community has traditionally focused its surveillance on pathogens themselves, monitoring the spread of viruses and bacteria through human and animal populations. As modern information technology accelerates the spread of information between people, however, “informational contagion” is rapidly growing as a contributor to the economic effects of infectious disease outbreaks.

One recent World Bank estimate suggests that only 39% of the economic losses from outbreaks are associated with effects on infected individuals. Rather, the bulk of the costs results from healthy people’s change of behaviour as they seek to avoid infection.

Consider the 2015 MERScoronavirus outbreak in South Korea: though less than 200 individuals were infected and only 38 died, nearly 17,000 people were quarantined at an estimated cost of $8.5 billion.

In a modern economy, relatively small numbers of infections could have massive economic effects that can extend far beyond the original outbreak’s footprint.

The South Korean MERS-coronavirus outbreak also showed how social media activity helped to thwart the concealment of which hospitals were housing MERS patients. Even if public health agencies publish accurate, timely and actionable information through official channels, many will still get their information on health issues from the media and other sources.

* Return on investment: the role of business*
Investments needed to improve pandemic preparedness are not large relative to the risk of being unprepared. After all, responding to outbreaks once they have occurred is far more expensive, in lives and money.

The danger we face with COVID-19 is that after outbreaks are no longer in the headlines, epidemic readiness is frequently displaced on budgets and high-level agendas in favour of more immediate and visible priorities. But new outbreaks are certain to occur, and without sustained attention and financing, they are likely to again provoke panic.

For individual businesses, developing a better understanding of infectious disease risks and how they can be managed has clear financial benefits. For policy-makers, the better that businesses manage such risks, the more resilient the overall economy will be. Moreover, when business leaders are more aware of what’s at stake, maybe there will be a different dialogue about global health – from being a topic that rarely touches the radar screen of business leaders to being a subject worthy of attention, investment and advocacy.

— Peter Sands, Research Fellow, Harvard Global Health Institute
A new public-private framework is needed to understand and communicate the effects of epidemics.

Businesses are ideally situated to contribute to pandemic preparedness and response, potentially averting losses to their bottom lines and populations at large. Through their ability to affect their employees’ behaviour, as well as through their sophisticated communications infrastructure and capacity to lobby and partner with governments, firms can be important participants in responding to the threat of outbreaks.

Understanding the behavioural effects on economies requires insights that extend beyond the biomedical sciences and draws on fields such as economics, sociology and social psychology.

The spread of COVID-19 is now demanding global cooperation among governments, international organizations and the business community. It has spurred the creation of the World Economic Forum’s COVID Action Platform.The global platform, the first of its kind, aims to convene the business community for collective action, protect people’s livelihoods and facilitate business continuity, and mobilize support for the COVID-19 response. It has been created with the support of the World Health Organization and is open to all businesses and industry groups, as well as other stakeholders, aiming to integrate and inform joint action.


https://www.weforum.org/reports/outbreak-readiness-and-business-impact

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

For all those who live in Pakistan and want to actively help, please do the following:

1. Please post here if you know any pharmacies stocking/selling masks and their prices, mention the name, city, tel number and exact price you bought the mask for or price quoted
2. Please counter fake news and disinformation online like this!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241618109355692035^ this was very popular on WHATSAPP
3. I am in discussion with GOP to make an app to help in contact-tracing and data collection, anyone with experience in app development who wants to help me, please drop me a DM
4. Encourage your family/elders/youngsters to STAY AT HOME and heed the official advisories 
5. Create a community whatsapp group and ask people to post in there if they have any symptoms or if they can't leave the house due to illness and take turns to go collect food/medicines, the more people infrequently do this, the better, 6* of separation. 
6. Print hand hand this card out to your neighbours:




7. Don't forget about your children in the household, it must be very traumatic for them to see adults in panic and news can be overwhelming, children react differential, here is my latest article on helping children cope in crisis:

8. If anyone wants to help directly, DM me.


----------



## RescueRanger

A message to PDF members in Pakistan, if you have excess masks, please donate these to your hospitals. I am including screenshots of messages between us and doctors in and around Pakistan begging us for masks. We ourselves have run out of stock and shipment from China is stuck in dry port China for past 15 days. 













*Please donate excess masks to your local hospital/BHU/PDMA office. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

If this pandemic hits Pakistan it'll really explode cuz of how generally messed up Pakistani society is and how ill informed people are. Military curfew like Italy will solve Pakistan's problem. And now is the best time for it before sh!t hits the proverbial fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241896298074300420


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Wah kya isolation hai.


Safriz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241896298074300420


----------



## Safriz

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Wah kya isolation hai.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241825281502928897


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Wah kya isolation hai


Safriz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241825281502928897


----------



## Safriz

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Wah kya isolation hai




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241741744049278977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241740766692757510


----------



## El Sidd

Safriz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241741744049278977
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241740766692757510



yeah this can happen and when i say nuke them for Kashmir the whole world comes out against me.

Amit Shah says human rights as envisioned by UN are not applicable in India.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

@RescueRanger @Verve @BHarwana @SIPRA @PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ps3linux

jaibi said:


> Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities.
> 
> Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace.
> 
> ME: Psychologist, PK.



I ve been busy like anything for last few days, first enjoying work from home then BCP implementation for rest for the organization making sure that our people take every reasonable precaution and making sure if anyone of them suffers we take immediate steps. All female staff of my area will now work from home, people from other cities have been send home to work from home.

One of my staff members showed the symptoms and we made sure the office is closed immediately, and fumigation/decontamination is called in. Thank god his results came out as negative.

My family charity has been busy, few hundred meters from house is a place where daily wagers get together as a sitting place and people who want to get work done take them along.

What we have done as a family is we are taking 20 people everyday (don't ask the selection process) take them to our farm houses assign some meaningless work like digging for plantation, all brothers and sister have started some sort of work at their homes, like some paint job or some maintenance job. Pay them in the evening offer them food during the day.

There are a couple of small time hotels where these poor chaps eat, we have discreetly asked three of them along a tandoor to give food/roti to those who cannot afford, so far none of them have tried to cheat us and our daily expense has not exceeded 15k per day. People who want to do something to support the underprivileged this could be one way.

Few of the karyana stores know my family we have asked them to identify people who are having difficulty in running their kitchen, and then discreetly redirected to our residences where ramzan packs type stuff is being give.

Or go to a vegetable vendor ask him to give vegetable like potato, or any other free to deserving people.

While giving out surgical masks, sanitizer is a good gesture but the problems faced by a poor family/daily wager is different his problem is survival and food is the first thing they miss due to a lock down.

Other thing is for God's sake please don't forward every crap/junk you get from social media on Covid-19, I have already debunked many as fake including few fake news about italy, please observe restraint while forwarding any message. It's better not to "Break the breaking news" than spreading fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

Sri Lanka has 89 confirmed cases, Mostly returnees from Europe and 30 odd foreigners.. It went on lockdown last Friday.. After a few hiccups people are being civil conscious and adhering to the social distancing concept.. Hopefully they can curb the infections and flatten the curve


----------



## RescueRanger

A study by Stanford University College of Engineering shows that N95 masks can be decontaminated




using hot air in an over at 70*C for 30min without compromising filtration efficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Here is a concept I have been playing with using powerpoint for a coronavirus self-assessment tool that can be deployed online using guidelines recommended by the WHO/CDC and the NHS, something like this should be on the government's coronavirus website to be honest. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242113556339974144

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Wah kya isolation hai


Safriz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241741744049278977
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241740766692757510


----------



## terry5

A young doctor has died...





[/QUOTE]

Inna lillahi wa inna illahi rajioun

these are real hero’s real stars of this world who will be remembered forever .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Are any reservists getting call up papers?

I have been notified to get mobilised in 72hrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


>



I can't view the 2nd video since it's geo-restricted for me. But from the thumbnail, it looks like the below??


But as you can see from the original video, it's a thinly veiled propaganda video. The flag, the background music and giving out 1 mask to everyone lol

Similar to how Euros go around in "poor countries helping Africans". 

And of course, the media jumped on it chanting "Pak Cheen dosti!".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awi

Hopefully my translation is good enough.
@Zaki @RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## V. Makarov

RescueRanger said:


> ********* URGENTLY WANTED ************
> 
> Islamabad Administration needs services of
> 
> 05 Doctors
> 10 Nurses
> 10 Health Technicians
> 10 Compounders
> 10 Cleaning workers as volunteers for duty in quarantine centres in Islamabad for 1 month.
> The following stipend will be paid:
> 
> Doctor - Rs. 40,000
> Nurse - Rs 25,000
> Technician / Compounder - Rs. 25,000
> Cleaning Staff - Rs 15,000
> Please send your application / CV at: admin@icta.gov.pk



The 40,000 pay for a doctor is a slap to his/her face. No doctor is going on the front line without proper kits with a monthly pay of a low level receptionist. If the Islamabad administration is looking for doctors who dont give the first sh*t about their own health, I wish them good luck. If the situation gets out of hand in the next few weeks, doctors will themselves go into quarantine with their families.

A young doctor in GB has already died to the virus and according to reports, the young man was forced to work without masks and gloves in the OPD for several days.



BHarwana said:


> Yes I know this is sad. He died at taftan while try to treat patients. Hero like him is what make this nation great.



Easy for us to say "We need more people like him".
How many more disposable young doctors does Pakistan have? Lets sacrifice all of them by not giving them proper kits and forcing them to treat the corona virus patients coming from Iran.


----------



## RescueRanger

Awi said:


> View attachment 616710
> 
> 
> Hopefully my translation is good enough.
> @Zaki @RescueRanger


<3 Thank you for this! I will share these!



V. Makarov said:


> The 40,000 pay for a doctor is a slap to his/her face. No doctor is going on the front line without proper kits with a monthly pay of a low level receptionist. If the Islamabad administration is looking for doctors who dont give the first sh*t about their own health, I wish them good luck. If the situation gets out of hand in the next few weeks, doctors will themselves go into quarantine with their families.
> 
> A young doctor in GB has already died to the virus and according to reports, the young man was forced to work without masks and gloves in the OPD for several days.



Agreed with you on the pay, but these are difficult times, you have taken an oath... Do you know what I salary started on as an ambulance worker...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

denel said:


> Are any reservists getting call up papers?
> 
> I have been notified to get mobilised in 72hrs.


I dont know anyone in Pakistan and i dont think they will be getting recalled. Between Police, Rangers and Military we have almost a million people to enforce the lock down and help Civilian Administration without compromising Defense at borders.

Good Luck to you.


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242420481384464384@The Eagle it's a must to be shared on FB ---very very excellent video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I dont know anyone in Pakistan and i dont think they will be getting recalled. Between Police, Rangers and Military we have almost a million people to enforce the lock down and help Civilian Administration without compromising Defense at borders.
> 
> Good Luck to you.


here it starts on thurday for 3 weeks. I will be leaving in the morning and no ETA when return will be. There is no choice but to pitch in. Worst case scenario being played here is over 600,000 deaths if this thing get a hold in the townships. Many people are leaving cities back to their villages which is the worst thing that can be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Here is an article I wrote for parents about helping children to cope during the lock-down:

medium.com/@RescueRanger/its-okay-to-not-be-okay-helping-children-cope-during-the-coronavirus-outbreak-5b8382d292a3

*It’s okay to not be okay: Helping children cope during the coronavirus outbreak.*

*





It is important to remember that children and teens may be frightened by the crisis itself or be upset by disruptions that a crisis might cause in their daily routines or their relationships with parents, teachers, and friends. It is not unusual for children to show changes in behaviours that may be signs or symptoms of distress or discomfort following a crisis or disaster.

Young children may be especially affected during these times because of their sense of vulnerability, their lack of understanding, and their difficulty in communicating how they feel. Older children may be affected as well, and like their younger siblings might find it difficult to express their feelings.

Following a crisis or disaster, some children may:


Have difficulty with separation or be afraid to be left alone. Children may not want to be out of parents’ sight and may refuse to go to school or their childcare provider.
Be afraid to sleep alone. Children may want to sleep with a parent or another person. They may have sleep disturbances, including nightmares, screaming during sleep, and bed wetting, that persist more than several days after the event.
Experience loss of concentration and irritability.
Be startled easily, jumpy. They may become more active and restless.
Display behaviour problems; for example, misbehaving in school or at home in ways that are not typical for the child.
Be upset at the loss of a favourite toy, blanket, or teddy bear.
Have physical complaints (stomachaches, headaches, dizziness) for which a physical cause cannot be found. They may run a fever or not want to eat.
Display withdrawal from family and friends, sadness, listlessness, decreased activity, and preoccupation with the events of the disaster.
Be afraid of the disaster recurring, or become anxious when there are rain, storms, sirens, or other reminders of the disaster. They may ask many times, “Will it come again?”
Become easily upset or cry more frequently.
Get angry, act out, or get into trouble. They may hit, throw, and/or kick to show their anger.
Behave as they did when younger. They may start sucking their thumb, wetting the bed, asking for a bottle, or clinging and wanting to be held. They may become upset easily, crying and whining frequently.
Be quiet and withdrawn, or not want to talk about the experience.
Feel guilty that they caused the disaster because of some previous behaviour.
Feel neglected by parents who are busy trying to clean up and rebuild their lives and homes.
These changes in behaviours are common in children who have been through a disaster. They are natural responses to stress. Some of these symptoms may last for weeks or months, but they should diminish over time.

Except for extreme circumstances (when a family member is killed or severely injured or the child is hurt or traumatised), most children do not develop serious or permanent psychological problems.

Some children may never show distress because they do not feel upset. Other children may not show evidence of being upset until several weeks or months later.

What parents can do to help children cope:


Keeping children informed, supporting them emotionally, and getting them involved in the family’s efforts to prepare for or recover from a disaster will keep the family together.
Speak simply and honestly about the situation. Explain to your children what is happening to your family using simple words they can understand. Be honest, and keep children informed of a problem that will directly affect them.
Help young children understand the disaster. Explain how disasters are unusual but natural patterns of weather. Children should know that disasters are not some kind of punishment for something they did.
Reassure children about the family safety. Say, “We are together. We care about you. We will take care of you.”
Listen to what your child says and how your child says it. Is there fear, anxiety, or insecurity?
Observe your child at play. Listen to what is said and how the child plays. Children frequently express feelings of fear or anger while playing with dolls, trucks, or friends after a disaster.
Make time to comfort and reassure your children. You many need to repeat information and reassurances many times. Do not stop responding just because you already told the child once or even 10 times.
Hold your child. Provide comfort. Touching is important for children during this period. Close contact helps assure children that you are there and will not abandon them.
Maintain some routine activities during disruptive times to provide children with a sense of stability and control. This might include dinnertime at the kitchen table or a bedtime story.
Spend extra time putting your child to bed. Talk and offer assurance. Leave a night light on if that makes the child feel more secure.
Talk with children about how you feel. The way children see and understand your responses to a disaster is very important. You should admit your concerns but also stress your family’s abilities to cope with the situation.
Give children something productive to do appropriate for their age. Making them a part of the family’s disaster efforts can give them a sense of control and contribution.
Show children models of courage, determination, coping, and support. Draw children’s attention to those within and outside of the family who face the adversity or who provide support.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Just a reminder this is what you are all fighting for


----------



## Amaa'n

@RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n




----------



## Mumm-Ra

Dear All

I know that most of us are helping each other as well as the less well-to-do section of our society. It is a very good step and may Allah reward us all for this act. However, please keep in mind that you must do your due diligence when giving money to variosus people who claim to be providing sustenance to the needy. It is very easy to raise funds for nefarious purpose under the cover of this noble cause. Kindly follow a few steps to ascertain the authenticity of these persons.
1) Please do some background checking on the person who claims to be collecting funds for the needy. 
2) If you are raising funds, please provide full background info about the person too, as in, how you know them, what's your relation and how are these funds being utilized, what's the mechanism for food/other items distribution
3) Do not believe anything that you receive from WhatsApp or any other form of social media.
4) If you are yourself raising funds, kindly always tell your bank why there is an unusual influx of money in your account. That may save your account from wrongly being marked as suspicious.
5) The best solution is to donate to established charities or government accounts as they already have mechanism in place for fund raising and distribution.

I hope we can control things soon but until then stay indoors, stay vigilant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

There are many posts on social media and misinformation / confusing and contradictory advice by both people in official and unofficial capacities regarding face masks during the coronavirus outbreak.

And as I write this I am well aware that the World Health Organisation is reviewing data from China, South Korea and Hong Kong that suggests the general public should wear face-masks and that by doing so could help contain the pandemic. [1]

This practice of spreading misinformation or misleading claims that certain masks help protect against coronavirus has created a vacuum in the supply available in the market for those who need it most and the rising demand for these items has resulted in sky rocketing prices by unscrupulous vendors looking to make a quick penny in a time of crisis.

In this write up I hope to explain how the virus is transmitted and summarise scientific evidence in support of or against each of the available masks in the Pakistani Market. Before I begin with the meat of the article, let me lay down it's bones and discuss the difference between what constitutes a face mask and what constitutes a respirator:

*Paper Mask / Surgical Mask:*






Paper dust masks: Also called surgical masks, these loose-fitting masks have only one strap and don’t form a tight seal to the wearer’s face. They are designed to stop liquid droplets and aerosols coming _out_ of the wearer’s mouth, not filter the air coming _in_. With no filter and no facial seal, they are not designed to prevent the inhalation of respirable particles found in smoke. Although they may look the same, dust masks are not respirators and should not be used for that purpose.
*N95 and P100 respirator:*





N95s and P100s: These respirators have two sets of straps and form a tight seal to the face. The entire respirator is made of filtering material. N95s are the most common, with P100s being more protective (similar to a HEPA filter). Both types can often be found in hardware stores and other retail outlets. These respirators are certified by the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH), so look for “NIOSH” and the designation “N95” or “P100” on the respirator.





Within the N95 range of masks, 3M makes a very specific mask called the 3M N95 1860S (S = Surgical) this mask is solely designed for the health care sector and is the mask that is needed in hospitals at the moment but due to hoarding and increased demand is not available.

When worn correctly, these respirators are effective at filtering out the small respirable particles found in wildfire smoke. However, they do not filter out fumes and gases; for that, see the next type of respirator listed.

*Half-face or full-face respirator:* 





*Half-face or full-face respirator:* Unlike N95s and P100s, which are disposable, half-face and full-face respirators offer a tight-fitting, flexible facepiece with replaceable filter cartridges. N95 particulate filters or purple (P100 or HEPA) filter cartridges will protect against particulates in wildfire smoke. When used with a combination filter that has an organic vapor cartridge, these respirators would also protect against harmful fumes and gases. However, neither these respirators nor N95s supply oxygen.
So at a time when you are already practising physical distancing/social distancing, staying at home, washing your hands, why are we talking about masks? As presented in my opening paragraph, the issue circulates data that supports the view that SARS-CoV-2 that virus that causes COVID is transmitted by aerosols both large and small at or near to source. The available data also suggests that people who may not show any symptoms (asymptomatic) or yet to develop symptoms (pre-symptomatic) are spreading the virus this way. [2, 3, 4]





_Figure 1: Droplet larger than aerosols, when exhaled (at velocity of <1m/s), evaporate or fall to the ground less than 1.5 m away. When expelled at high velocity through coughing or sneezing, especially larger droplets (> 0.1 mm), can be carried by the jet more than 2m or 6m, respectively, away.[5]_

What the above graph shows is that when someone coughs or sneezes they disperse a gas spray / aerosol that initially cluster near the person, being next to someone when they sneeze or cough will mean you will be exposed to the aerosol spray and larger particles given your proximity (distance) from the person coughing or sneezing.

As further time passes the larger particles settle from the air and the chance of exposure is limited. The best way to explain this is to use the diagram below:

Figure 2: In the above figure you can see that Person B will breath in both the larger and smaller particles whereas because person C is further way, whilst s/he will still inhale the particles these will be finer and smaller in concentration and this is why social distancing is so important.

Now that we understand the basics of the transmission, we will explore the available PPE options and I will hopefully set my stall argue against mass public use of expensive masks.

1. Home made cloth masks:
A randomised trial comparing the effect of medical and cloth masks on healthcare worker illness found that those wearing cloth masks were 13 times more likely to experience influenza-like illness than those wearing medical masks.6

2. Surgical paper mask:
Several randomised trials have not found any statistical difference in the efficacy of surgical masks versus N95 FFRs at lowering infectious respiratory disease outcomes for healthcare workers.[7] However it should be noted that both the CDC and the WHO guidelines recommend N95 or FFP3 rated respirators for doctors and health care professionals working in a setting where there are procedures that would involve aerosol generating particles, procedures including swabbing, intubation/extubation, suction and ventilation.

3. N95 / P100 Masks:
A study found that health care workers risk of SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome, also caused by a coronavirus) was lower with consistent use of N95 FFRs than with consistent use of a surgical mask.[8]

So does this mean that surgical masks are useless? Not quite, surgical masks still provide a barrier and are excellent for use by people who may be showing symptoms and people caring for people who may have symptoms.

Does this also mean that you should go out and buy N95 or FFP3 respirators to protect yourself? No, I want to make this clear that using a FFP3 respirator is pointless unless it is fit-tested and used by trained personnel, an N95 respirator or any FFP3 rated respirator should not be seen as a silver bullet and unless you are working with patients in a "hot" ward, you should please reserve these items for health care professionals who need it most.

For N95 and FFP3 masks to offer the correct protection, they have to be put on in the correct fashion and fit-tested by the user and using a "qualitative fit test":





Speaking to a friend who is a leading supplier of PPE, there is a global shortage of respirators and this is where you need to play your part and be sensible in your purchasing, do not bulk buy or hoard masks and ppe, even if it's face masks, leave some for others, if people bulk buy, it will lead to a shortage and with rising demand, business owners will hike up the prices and the poor will suffer.

It is important to mention that leading experts in their field such as Dr. Brosseau in the U.S. still advocates for the general public "not to wear masks". In comparison, in Germany The Robert Koch Institute has updated its position regarding people wearing protective face masks in public places, saying more widespread use could help slow the coronavirus spread.

To conclude, this was a non exhaustive desktop study on the transmission of COVID19 and the efficacy of the PPE available, I am in no position to predict if the WHO will change its existing position of everyone wearing masks, the data from China and elsewhere does support the general opinion that wearing masks coupled with physical distancing, staying at home and practising good hygiene can flatten the curve.





Source: Prof. Sui Huang.

[1] Devlin H, Campbell D. WHO considers changing guidance on wearing face masks. Guardian Newspaper UK 2020 Apr 1. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...patients-should-wear-masks-says-doctors-group
[2] Gralton J, Tovey E, McLaws ML, et al. The role of particle size in aerosolised pathogen transmission: a review. J Infect 2011 Jan;62(1):1-13
[3] Yang S, Lee GWM, Chen CM, et al. The size and concentration of droplets generated by coughing in human subjects. J Aerosol Med 2007 winter;20(4):484-94
[4] Yan J, Grantham M, Pantelic J, et al. Infectious virus in exhaled breath of symptomatic seasonal influenza cases from a college community. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 2018 Jan
[5] Van Doremalen N, Bushmaker T, Morris D, et al. Aerosol and surface stability of HCoV-19 (SARS-CoV-2) compared to SARS-CoV-1. medRxiv 2020 Mar 13
[6] MacIntyre CR, Seale H, Dung TC, et al. A cluster randomised trial of cloth masks compared with medical masks in healthcare workers.BMJ Open 2015 Apr 22;5(4):e006577
[7] Loeb M, Dafoe N, Mahony J, et al. Surgical mask vs N95 respirator for preventing influenza among healthcare workers: a randomized trial. JAMA 2009 Nov 4;302(17):1865-71
[8] Loeb M, McGeer A, Henry B, et al. SARS among critical care nurses, Toronto.Emerg Infect Dis 2004 Feb;10(2):251-5


@Slav Defence @fatman17 @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

RescueRanger said:


> There are many posts on social media and misinformation / confusing and contradictory advice by both people in official and unofficial capacities regarding face masks during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> And as I write this I am well aware that the World Health Organisation is reviewing data from China, South Korea and Hong Kong that suggests the general public should wear face-masks and that by doing so could help contain the pandemic. [1]
> 
> This practice of spreading misinformation or misleading claims that certain masks help protect against coronavirus has created a vacuum in the supply available in the market for those who need it most and the rising demand for these items has resulted in sky rocketing prices by unscrupulous vendors looking to make a quick penny in a time of crisis.
> 
> In this write up I hope to explain how the virus is transmitted and summarise scientific evidence in support of or against each of the available masks in the Pakistani Market. Before I begin with the meat of the article, let me lay down it's bones and discuss the difference between what constitutes a face mask and what constitutes a respirator:
> 
> *Paper Mask / Surgical Mask:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper dust masks: Also called surgical masks, these loose-fitting masks have only one strap and don’t form a tight seal to the wearer’s face. They are designed to stop liquid droplets and aerosols coming _out_ of the wearer’s mouth, not filter the air coming _in_. With no filter and no facial seal, they are not designed to prevent the inhalation of respirable particles found in smoke. Although they may look the same, dust masks are not respirators and should not be used for that purpose.
> *N95 and P100 respirator:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N95s and P100s: These respirators have two sets of straps and form a tight seal to the face. The entire respirator is made of filtering material. N95s are the most common, with P100s being more protective (similar to a HEPA filter). Both types can often be found in hardware stores and other retail outlets. These respirators are certified by the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH), so look for “NIOSH” and the designation “N95” or “P100” on the respirator.
> When worn correctly, these respirators are effective at filtering out the small respirable particles found in wildfire smoke. However, they do not filter out fumes and gases; for that, see the next type of respirator listed.
> 
> *Half-face or full-face respirator:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Half-face or full-face respirator:* Unlike N95s and P100s, which are disposable, half-face and full-face respirators offer a tight-fitting, flexible facepiece with replaceable filter cartridges. N95 particulate filters or purple (P100 or HEPA) filter cartridges will protect against particulates in wildfire smoke. When used with a combination filter that has an organic vapor cartridge, these respirators would also protect against harmful fumes and gases. However, neither these respirators nor N95s supply oxygen.
> So at a time when you are already practising physical distancing/social distancing, staying at home, washing your hands, why are we talking about masks? As presented in my opening paragraph, the issue circulates data that supports the view that SARS-CoV-2 that virus that causes COVID is transmitted by aerosols both large and small at or near to source. The available data also suggests that people who may not show any symptoms (asymptomatic) or yet to develop symptoms (pre-symptomatic) are spreading the virus this way. [2, 3, 4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Figure 1: Droplet larger than aerosols, when exhaled (at velocity of <1m/s), evaporate or fall to the ground less than 1.5 m away. When expelled at high velocity through coughing or sneezing, especially larger droplets (> 0.1 mm), can be carried by the jet more than 2m or 6m, respectively, away.[5]_
> 
> What the above graph shows is that when someone coughs or sneezes they disperse a gas spray / aerosol that initially cluster near the person, being next to someone when they sneeze or cough will mean you will be exposed to the aerosol spray and larger particles given your proximity (distance) from the person coughing or sneezing.
> 
> As further time passes the larger particles settle from the air and the chance of exposure is limited. The best way to explain this is to use the diagram below:
> 
> Figure 2: In the above figure you can see that Person B will breath in both the larger and smaller particles whereas because person C is further way, whilst s/he will still inhale the particles these will be finer and smaller in concentration and this is why social distancing is so important.
> 
> Now that we understand the basics of the transmission, we will explore the available PPE options and I will hopefully set my stall argue against mass public use of expensive masks.
> 
> 1. Home made cloth masks:
> A randomised trial comparing the effect of medical and cloth masks on healthcare worker illness found that those wearing cloth masks were 13 times more likely to experience influenza-like illness than those wearing medical masks.6
> 
> 2. Surgical paper mask:
> Several randomised trials have not found any statistical difference in the efficacy of surgical masks versus N95 FFRs at lowering infectious respiratory disease outcomes for healthcare workers.[7] However it should be noted that both the CDC and the WHO guidelines recommend N95 or FFP3 rated respirators for doctors and health care professionals working in a setting where there are procedures that would involve aerosol generating particles, procedures including swabbing, intubation/extubation, suction and ventilation.
> 
> 3. N95 / P100 Masks:
> A study found that health care workers risk of SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome, also caused by a coronavirus) was lower with consistent use of N95 FFRs than with consistent use of a surgical mask.[8]
> 
> So does this mean that surgical masks are useless? Not quite, surgical masks still provide a barrier and are excellent for use by people who may be showing symptoms and people caring for people who may have symptoms.
> 
> Does this also mean that you should go out and buy N95 or FFP3 respirators to protect yourself? No, I want to make this clear that using a FFP3 respirator is pointless unless it is fit-tested and used by trained personnel, an N95 respirator or any FFP3 rated respirator should not be seen as a silver bullet and unless you are working with patients in a "hot" ward, you should please reserve these items for health care professionals who need it most.
> 
> For N95 and FFP3 masks to offer the correct protection, they have to be put on in the correct fashion and fit-tested by the user and using a "qualitative fit test":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to a friend who is a leading supplier of PPE, there is a global shortage of respirators and this is where you need to play your part and be sensible in your purchasing, do not bulk buy or hoard masks and ppe, even if it's face masks, leave some for others, if people bulk buy, it will lead to a shortage and with rising demand, business owners will hike up the prices and the poor will suffer.
> 
> It is important to mention that leading experts in their field such as Dr. Brosseau in the U.S. still advocates for the general public "not to wear masks". In comparison, in Germany The Robert Koch Institute has updated its position regarding people wearing protective face masks in public places, saying more widespread use could help slow the coronavirus spread.
> 
> To conclude, this was a non exhaustive desktop study on the transmission of COVID19 and the efficacy of the PPE available, I am in no position to predict if the WHO will change its existing position of everyone wearing masks, the data from China and elsewhere does support the general opinion that wearing masks coupled with physical distancing, staying at home and practising good hygiene can flatten the curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Prof. Sui Huang.
> 
> [1] Devlin H, Campbell D. WHO considers changing guidance on wearing face masks. Guardian Newspaper UK 2020 Apr 1. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...patients-should-wear-masks-says-doctors-group
> [2] Gralton J, Tovey E, McLaws ML, et al. The role of particle size in aerosolised pathogen transmission: a review. J Infect 2011 Jan;62(1):1-13
> [3] Yang S, Lee GWM, Chen CM, et al. The size and concentration of droplets generated by coughing in human subjects. J Aerosol Med 2007 winter;20(4):484-94
> [4] Yan J, Grantham M, Pantelic J, et al. Infectious virus in exhaled breath of symptomatic seasonal influenza cases from a college community. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 2018 Jan
> [5] Van Doremalen N, Bushmaker T, Morris D, et al. Aerosol and surface stability of HCoV-19 (SARS-CoV-2) compared to SARS-CoV-1. medRxiv 2020 Mar 13
> [6] MacIntyre CR, Seale H, Dung TC, et al. A cluster randomised trial of cloth masks compared with medical masks in healthcare workers.BMJ Open 2015 Apr 22;5(4):e006577
> [7] Loeb M, Dafoe N, Mahony J, et al. Surgical mask vs N95 respirator for preventing influenza among healthcare workers: a randomized trial. JAMA 2009 Nov 4;302(17):1865-71
> [8] Loeb M, McGeer A, Henry B, et al. SARS among critical care nurses, Toronto.Emerg Infect Dis 2004 Feb;10(2):251-5
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence @fatman17 @The Eagle



Nice article, please create a thread so we can promote this. @Foxtrot Alpha Please tag Foxtrot once done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

WebMaster said:


> Nice article, please create a thread so we can promote this. @Foxtrot Alpha Please tag Foxtrot once done.


Thank you very much, thread created .


----------



## WebMaster

RescueRanger said:


> Thank you very much, thread created .


No, thanks to you brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> @RescueRanger
> 
> View attachment 618691
> View attachment 618692
> View attachment 618693
> View attachment 618694
> View attachment 618695


they are doing lot more then most of our media members, patwaris and many of the moulvis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Respected Chairman "Think" Tank Analyst, @Slav Defence

I would like to draw your attention to the adverse effect of the platform being used to downplay the pandemic as some conspiracy. 

Please do not insult Pakistan Egypt relations nor undermine the Al Azhar University and President of Pakistan's appeal in this regard by limiting or by quarantine of the conspiracy threads. 

We maybe experiencing social distancing but that does not mean we have no responsibility to the society.

Thank you and happy tin foil hat day as well.

Retards,
El Sidd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

El Sidd said:


> Respected Chairman "Think" Tank Analyst, @Slav Defence
> 
> I would like to draw your attention to the adverse effect of the platform being used to downplay the pandemic as some conspiracy.
> 
> Please do not insult Pakistan Egypt relations nor undermine the Al Azhar University and President of Pakistan's appeal in this regard by limiting or by quarantine of the conspiracy threads.
> 
> We maybe experiencing social distancing but that does not mean we have no responsibility to the society.
> 
> Thank you and happy tin foil hat day as well.
> 
> Retards,
> El Sidd


Respected "Elite member",
I have absolutely no clue what you are talking about. As per my limited knowledge, the nonsense blame game was played between Chinese and Americans at every level which I tried my level best to encounter. I will however, will look forward to your non serious but serious issue and try to fix this.
No thankyou at all and please remain in the tincan to stay safe.

Retards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Slav Defence said:


> Respected "Elite member",
> I have absolutely no clue what you are talking about. As per my limited knowledge, the nonsense blame game was played between Chinese and Americans at every level which I tried my level best to encounter. I will however, will look forward to your non serious but serious issue and try to fix this.
> No thankyou at all and please remain in the tincan to stay safe.
> 
> Retards



Honorable Think "Tank" Analyst,

It is a pleasure indeed to have been blessed with China in one hand and America in other. But my non serious concern is for a serious matter that Pakistanis should not be allowed to open such threads at all since they are more influential. 

I wish you best in this retard. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

jaibi said:


> Seeing as the world has been held up by the first pandemic we've seen. I think instead of sitting on our behinds, let's do something instead of fighting each other. Let's fight the virus. The panic is also very real and right now you can make the world of a difference. So, I'm calling for a ceasement of all hostilities, for now, and calling to arms all members who are passionate and worried for their families and communities.
> 
> Please, below just write where you are and what can you do (i.e. anything you can provide or do such as programming, are you a doctor, psychologist, writer, etc.,). Please, let me know how many of you are interested but I want to strike back and arm our people against this menace.
> 
> ME: Psychologist, PK.



There's already peace in middleast. Arabs must thank Zulfi Bukhari.


----------



## AsianLion

*80% of NYC's coronavirus patients who are put on ventilators ultimately die, and some doctors are trying to stop using them*

*



*
_A patient with COVID-19, the illness caused by the coronavirus, wears a snorkeling mask converted into a ventilator in Paris on April 1. REUTERS/Benoit Tessier/File Photo
_

Some doctors are trying to reduce their reliance on ventilators for coronavirus patients because of reports of abnormally high death rates for patients using the machines, The Associated Press reported on Wednesday.
New York City officials have said at least 80% of coronavirus patients who were on ventilators in the city died, the AP reported. Unusually high death rates have also been recorded elsewhere in the US and the world.
Ventilators are typically used only for the worst-affected patients, and there are no drugs approved to treat COVID-19, so this could help explain the higher death rate.
But doctors have also said ventilators can damage the lungs — and while the machines may be an effective way to treat other respiratory illnesses, some are looking for alternative treatments.
Because there is a global ventilator shortage, doctors and healthcare systems have called for more to be made or bought quickly to treat the worst-affected patients.
Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories.
Some doctors are trying to use ventilators less frequently as some areas have reported high death rates among coronavirus patients who were on them, The Associated Press reported on Wednesday.

Ventilators, machines used to bring oxygen into a person's lungs, are typically used only for the patients worst affected by respiratory diseases.

Experts have said that some 40% to 50% of patients with severe respiratory issues die while on ventilators, the AP reported.

New York City officials have said at least 80% of coronavirus patients who were put on ventilators there ultimately died, the AP reported. New York state has the most confirmed coronavirus cases and deaths in the US.

There have also been reports of unusually high death rates among patients on ventilators elsewhere in the US and in China and the UK, the AP said.





Workers make ventilators at a plant in Barcelona, Spain, on Tuesday.
Europa Press News/Europa Press via Getty Images
Putting a person on a ventilator is an extreme step saved for the worst-affected patients, who typically already have the highest chance of dying from respiratory failure.

The higher death rates could be a result of this, as well as the fact that there are so far no drugs approved to fight the coronavirus.

*Ventilators could be further harming coronavirus patients, some doctors say*
Some doctors are also concerned that ventilators could be further harming certain coronavirus patients, as the treatment is hard on the lungs, the AP reported.

Dr. Tiffany Osborn, a critical-care specialist at the Washington University School of Medicine, told NPR on April 1 that ventilators could actually damage a patient's lungs.

"The ventilator itself can do damage to the lung tissue based on how much pressure is required to help oxygen get processed by the lungs," she said.

Dr. Negin Hajizadeh, a pulmonary critical-care doctor at New York's Hofstra/Northwell School of Medicine, also told NPR that while ventilators worked well for people with diseases like pneumonia, they don't necessarily also work for coronavirus patients.

She said that most coronavirus patients in her hospital system who were put on a ventilator had not recovered.

She added that the coronavirus does a lot more damage to the lungs than illnesses like the flu, as "there is fluid and other toxic chemical cytokines, we call them, raging throughout the lung tissue."





Medical workers wearing personal protective equipment wheel bodies to a refrigerated trailer serving as a makeshift morgue at Wyckoff Heights Medical Center in New York City on Monday.
John Minchillo/AP
"We know that mechanical ventilation is not benign," Dr. Eddy Fan, an expert on respiratory treatment at Toronto General Hospital, told the AP.

"One of the most important findings in the last few decades is that medical ventilation can worsen lung injury — so we have to be careful how we use it."

*Doctors are trying to find other solutions and reduce their reliance on ventilators*
The lack of treatment options for coronavirus patients has caused much of the world to turn to ventilators for the worst-affected patients.

But the high death rates reported among patients on ventilators have prompted some doctors to seek alternatives and reduce their reliance on ventilators, the AP reported.

Dr. Joseph Habboushe, an emergency-medicine doctor in Manhattan, told the AP that until a few weeks ago, it was routine in the city to place particularly ill coronavirus patients on ventilators. Now doctors are increasingly trying other treatments.

"If we're able to make them better without intubating them," Habboushe said, "they are more likely to have a better outcome — we think."





A GE worker in Massachusetts takes part in protest on Tuesday demanding that the company use the workforce to produce ventilators and calling for more safety measures.
REUTERS/Brian Snyder
According to the AP, doctors are putting patients in different positions to try to get oxygen into different parts of their lungs, giving patients oxygen through nose tubes, and adding nitric oxide to oxygen treatments to try to increase blood flow.

Dr. Howard Zucker, the New York state health commissioner, said on Wednesday that officials were examining other treatments to use before ventilation but that it was "all experimental," the AP reported.

*The global ventilator shortage*
The global shortage of ventilators has become one of the big stories of the pandemic, as doctors around the world desperately try to treat patients.

Private companies in the UK have shifted to producing them because of a shortage in the health service, but they aren't likely to make enough before the outbreak peaks in the country, The Guardian reported on Friday.

In Italy, doctors have had to decide which patients are more likely to survive and therefore who they will put on a ventilator; they have turned patients away because of the shortage.

In Spain, the police have asked people to donate snorkels so that their parts could be used to build makeshift ventilators.





The police in Madrid on Monday asked people to donate full-face snorkel masks that could be used as makeshift ventilators for COVID-19 patients.

Madrid Police/Twitter
In the US, New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo has decried a ventilator shortage in the state, while other states have said they've had to battle the federal government for new ones and enlisted private companies to fix broken ventilators received from the federal stockpile

https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-ventilators-some-doctors-try-reduce-use-new-york-death-rate-2020-4


----------



## AsianLion




----------

